# Lighthearted!! Let's see your jumping bloopers!!!



## tonkatoy (6 March 2011)

See'ing as everyone is starting their seasons, just thought i'd get everyone to share their WOOPS!! moments 

i'll start.. Gatcome OI..totally miss on the exit out of water haha!!


----------



## Lolo (6 March 2011)

[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]

A and Reg today- if the fence hadn't toppled they'd have scraped over and it could have just been chalked up to experience rather than a full on face plant, poor pony!


----------



## WellyBaggins (7 March 2011)




----------



## MissTyc (7 March 2011)

emmyc, that just made my day!!

Lolo, OMG!! I need some of that superglue!! Amazing that the rider stayed on and probably helped the horse's confidence? How annoying for a solid fence to collapse so unexpectedly!


----------



## WellyBaggins (7 March 2011)

That picture will haunt me forever , we jumped round that track foot perfect, that was the last fence, I have the whole sequence somewhere, it is a cracker, glad you like it!


----------



## tonkatoy (7 March 2011)

Emmy C, i just spat corn on the cob on my laptop!!! funniest thing ive seen!!!! brilliant!!!


----------



## WellyBaggins (7 March 2011)

Ha ha, sorry


----------



## tonkatoy (7 March 2011)

I actually cant stop laughing, i'm sorry!!!!!


----------



## FigJam (7 March 2011)

Fitting a stride into a bounce (yet somehow managing to jump- even if it looks like she's about to stop!- and leave it up!);







Another "looks like a stop" but isn't AND leaves it up!  Clever cat-like pony!







Getting a little too close to this corner (*always* the one where you station the camera man...   Jumped it perfectly when schooling a couple of days later when he wasn't there!), but jumped it cleanly from here.







And this one always amusing to everyone else!   Taking a rather large leap out of the water and me being rather catapulted out of the saddle/ left behind! 







My poor pony...!


----------



## WellyBaggins (7 March 2011)

glad you like


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (7 March 2011)

Getting left behind after he pinged too early over a tiny little jump


----------



## tonkatoy (7 March 2011)

i love the ones gettin left behind!! and super clever figjam pony getting out of those ones!! especially the corner..eek!!!!!


----------



## FigJam (7 March 2011)

tonkatoy said:



			i love the ones gettin left behind!! and super clever figjam pony getting out of those ones!! especially the corner..eek!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, very clever pony.   This was the rest of the sequence;












She just has so much power in her bum and is so sharp in front that she can be really agile when deep to a fence.  Clever clever pony.


----------



## jenbleep (7 March 2011)

emmyc said:











Click to expand...

This is great! Really made me chuckle, sorry


----------



## jcwh (7 March 2011)




----------



## charlimouse (7 March 2011)

finding myself on a bit of a misser at Oasby a couple of years ago! 





































There is more to the sequence (that was the first fence in a combination !), but I haven't got them on photobucket, the whole thing is on my FB though:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=114466&id=647095148&l=0809eda4d6


----------



## Aaron (7 March 2011)

Got it a bit wrong here schooling at home. Did survive and manage to jump it properly the next time


----------



## Joss (7 March 2011)

Holy moly Charlimouse how the heck did you both survive that one Even finished off the combination looking quite together - good effort


----------



## WellyBaggins (7 March 2011)

Joss said:



			Holy moly Charlimouse how the heck did you both survive that one Even finished off the combination looking quite together - good effort
		
Click to expand...

Ditto   RESPECT!!!


----------



## WellyBaggins (7 March 2011)

jenbleep said:



			This is great! Really made me chuckle, sorry  

Click to expand...


----------



## BBP (7 March 2011)

Pony wasn't expecting a water tray...got wet knees!





Bless him, his little ears are still pricked even though he's snorkelling sand.  He managed to save me from the dirt and picked up both back up from here.


----------



## wench (7 March 2011)

Charliemouse... thats a good one of Oasby - my worst was when I ended up head first in the intro version of that jump. For some reason now I dont like spread jumps.

Other one was where I was riding Trig into tiny X-pole at PC ODE warm up. He was to busy gorping about to notice there was a jump, stopped at it, I went slap bang on the poles, and the whole lot came crashing down on me - poles wings etc.


----------



## MagicMelon (7 March 2011)

Lolo - out of interest, did you carry on after that?  Just wondering if you got a refusal for that?!  You did kind of end up going between the flags...!

Here's my one from Burgie one year.  From the front the fence looked like it was just an upright (the front brush obscured the rest of the fence), poor pony thought it was just a simple fence, only when he took off did he realise it was actually much wider than he thought so he simply bounced onto it and off again (bouncing the bruses!) - he's such a clever boy.  I often go on the buckle end and let him sort it out.  







I also have this one which I think looks quite impressive!  This was my Welsh Cob doing I think once of his first working hunters as a 5yo.  Got very close so he jumped it like a deer!


----------



## BID (7 March 2011)




----------



## Nats_uk (7 March 2011)




----------



## PogoPumpkinBecky (7 March 2011)

MissTyc said:



			emmyc, that just made my day!!

Lolo, OMG!! I need some of that superglue!! Amazing that the rider stayed on and probably helped the horse's confidence? How annoying for a solid fence to collapse so unexpectedly!
		
Click to expand...

the same sort of thing happened again later in the class, and they took that jump out after that! 
also happened on a large corner jump, after 2 horses fell over it with the jump rolling after them they took that out too!


----------



## Lolo (7 March 2011)

PPB: They didn't take the corner fence out- A went round the 1m-1.10m class too and jumped the smaller corner which had flipped...

Don't know how she stayed on but it did mean she could keep Reg going which helped him.

MM- Counted as a clear, as they went between the flags and technically over the fence. If the fence hadn't flipped, it would have been no worse than him just scraping over so it did worry him a bit.


----------



## SillySausage (7 March 2011)

BID said:








Click to expand...

Bl*ody hell!!!!!!!


----------



## SillySausage (7 March 2011)

Took off at the same time as the other horse, despite being a stride behind!

I was then punished for landing like a sack of potatoes on his back with a massive buck and a bolt across the field - but Jacob always knows right, until it goes wrong and then it's my fault!!


----------



## BID (7 March 2011)

SillySausage said:



			Bl*ody hell!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

The landing was very painfull!!!!


----------



## NR99 (7 March 2011)

Some really funny photos - are they on your walls at home?  

Lolo - that fence clearly was not pinned properly, have seen some quite nasty footage of similar incidents where jockeys have not been so lucky - was it a BE event?

Here is one out schooling, they did make it safely to the other side, ponio has a 5th leg and rider a sticky seat


----------



## ISH_lover (7 March 2011)

Well my lad thinks he needs to go uber slow up to jumps then balloon himself over them, resulting in the following sequence most days 












And other days he decides he doesnt think they're high enough so makes up his own heights that HE wants to jump


----------



## Eventer96 (7 March 2011)

Not so much a blooper but I have got one of him jumping HUGE at Tweseldown. 







Love some of these pictures I will say CM I have NO idea how you stayed on and continued for the 2nd part of the combination!


----------



## amyneave (7 March 2011)

Joss said:



			Holy moly Charlimouse how the heck did you both survive that one Even finished off the combination looking quite together - good effort
		
Click to expand...

I agree, this is totally amazing


----------



## Lolo (7 March 2011)

nickirhia99 said:



			Some really funny photos - are they on your walls at home?  

Lolo - that fence clearly was not pinned properly, have seen some quite nasty footage of similar incidents where jockeys have not been so lucky - was it a BE event?

Here is one out schooling, they did make it safely to the other side, ponio has a 5th leg and rider a sticky seat 






Click to expand...

Your pony is gorgeous!

No- it's run at a venue where they run BE events but this was just an RC event... Our club is having words with the venue owners as this fence repeated it's trick with another, less fortunate, duo and another fence also flipped over when a pony chested it... :/


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (7 March 2011)

LOLO your pics have been removed in your original post 

Some of these I would love to see the rest of the sequences to see how you got through.

BID *OUCH *


----------



## racingdemon (7 March 2011)




----------



## OneInAMillion (7 March 2011)

racingdemon said:








Click to expand...

fab picture


----------



## MillbrookSong (7 March 2011)

Have a look at these - http://www.philbrittphotography.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=285&pos=43 about the 10 after this one!


----------



## Sanolly (7 March 2011)

emmyc said:











Click to expand...

ROFL, that's priceless!



FigJam said:



			And this one always amusing to everyone else!   Taking a rather large leap out of the water and me being rather catapulted out of the saddle/ left behind! 







My poor pony...! 

Click to expand...

Loving the air between your foot and the stirrup!
Bless Hopalong, I do love her. I hope she comes right for you hun x



jcwh said:








Click to expand...

PING!




KatPT said:



			Pony wasn't expecting a water tray...got wet knees!





Bless him, his little ears are still pricked even though he's snorkelling sand.  He managed to save me from the dirt and picked up both back up from here.
		
Click to expand...

Oh bless him lol



BID said:








Click to expand...

Oh genie, bet you were glad to be female that day!



Nats_uk said:








Click to expand...

Love his face!


----------



## OneInAMillion (7 March 2011)




----------



## Kokopelli (7 March 2011)

Some of these are back page worthy of H&H!


----------



## Sanolly (7 March 2011)

Here are mine, came over what looked like an innocuous 2'6 hedge, only to realise in mid air that there was actually a rather large drop on the other side!


----------



## NR99 (7 March 2011)

Lolo said:



			Your pony is gorgeous!

No- it's run at a venue where they run BE events but this was just an RC event... Our club is having words with the venue owners as this fence repeated it's trick with another, less fortunate, duo and another fence also flipped over when a pony chested it... :/
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou!

Someone has just posted sequence of pictures on FB of her friend on a bay chesting a corner and the corner flipping over them?  Have asked her where it is, wonder if they were at your event?  Not good, appreciate it is a dangerous sport but even so there is no need for organisers to stack the odds against people.


----------



## Eventer96 (7 March 2011)

It was at Burnham Market (somebody else had a near miss there with a skinny flipping over). The report was posted on here! Very scary!


----------



## NR99 (7 March 2011)

Eventer96 said:



			It was at Burnham Market (somebody else had a near miss there with a skinny flipping over). The report was posted on here! Very scary!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the other incident I mentioned of a larger corner flipping was at Burnham Market, who ever built that course should be shot!


----------



## Eventer96 (7 March 2011)

I've already commented on said picture. Couldn't believe it! Bit surprised also to see the fence judge comment and say 'These fences are supposed to give way, could have been a lot worse had it been solid'. I have zero knowledge but surely they should be fixed to the ground?!


----------



## NR99 (7 March 2011)

Eventer96 said:



			I've already commented on said picture. Couldn't believe it! Bit surprised also to see the fence judge comment and say 'These fences are supposed to give way, could have been a lot worse had it been solid'. I have zero knowledge but surely they should be fixed to the ground?!
		
Click to expand...

That fence judge should read this (unbelievable comment ): -

*The anchoring of all of these types of fences is of paramount importance. There is nothing more dangerous than half a ton of fence tipping over when hit by a horse. Severe injuries may be caused to both horse and rider if this should occur. *

Anyone interested in knowing more can read the full piece in this link:-

http://www.pcuk.org/Disciplines/Eventing/Eventing-Organisers/Portable-Cross-Country-Fences/


----------



## tonkatoy (7 March 2011)

I think their argument is that if the fence handt fallen there would have been a rortational...

EmmyC still winning it for me on the photo tho haha!!!

serious kudos to all of you that stayed on at some of those!!! impressive!!!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (7 March 2011)

did I stay or did I go? Story is took Fleur XC schooling several years ago now at Pontispool and she was being very well behaved so I got all brave and decided to jump this water complex not realising at the height it was set with skinny after (out of shot) it was actually at Novice height! Came into water she tripped and so I just let her sort herself out and never even asked her to jump log but she surprised me somewhat and jumped and this was the result (we did do it again afterwards properly  )


----------



## Wolfie (7 March 2011)

I am so glad that I am not the only one who fluffs up jumps! I have hailed the odd cab, but sadly not photos!


----------



## Lolo (7 March 2011)

Eventer96 said:



			It was at Burnham Market (somebody else had a near miss there with a skinny flipping over). The report was posted on here! Very scary!
		
Click to expand...

That was my sister on her horse. The corner did the same the week before with another girl whose horse just left a leg. It wasn't the BE course though- for that they must secure them properly!


----------



## OEH (8 March 2011)

The joys of teaching my little luso about jumping










Sadly there isn't a photo showing him landing hind feet first, but I've been told he just hopped over.  I think he was telling me he'd rather be a high school horse than a jumping one.


----------



## Aaron (8 March 2011)

Found this other picture of me jumping the wrong fence into a water complex with no contact with the saddle, I ended up going over horses head as he hit the water......was very cold and horrible.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (8 March 2011)

Charlimouse that photo sequence on fb is epic - thank you so much for sharing!

Great photo EmmyC too. I'm glad you/we can all laugh and no one got hurt! 80)


----------



## soupdragon71 (8 March 2011)

wench said:



			Other one was where I was riding Trig into tiny X-pole at PC ODE warm up. He was to busy gorping about to notice there was a jump, stopped at it, I went slap bang on the poles, and the whole lot came crashing down on me - poles wings etc.
		
Click to expand...

I've done that too! With my old horse at Ivesley years ago. He was in a right mood from the start and dressage was a bit wild but he got a good mark. Took him over to warm up SJ and he was a bit bright but OK. Took him into a tiny X pole and he stopped dead at the last second (very unlike him), I went over his head taking bridle with me but he buggered off and broke it into tiny pieces. Was totally mortified - picked up bits of leather and went home! Think he was trying to tell me something - never went back to that venue.


----------



## jroz (9 March 2011)

FigJam said:








Click to expand...

Wow, your feet are like levitating in the stirrups too!!!


----------



## clairebearnz (12 March 2011)

I have some fantastic shots, courtesy of my old flatmate. 

Tally suddenly realised, after going in too fast, there was a second half to this bounce.







....I stayed on?







Tally enjoys taking strides out to see what happens. 













XC practice got interesting. He snapped his martingale just after this!



















Erm. Well. Yeah.



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP0GvpnRVDE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBWfNxB7_Os

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08JtFNfoB4Y

I fall off a lot


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (12 March 2011)

clairebearnz - Tally looks like fun! Even if he is an evil little pony at times!! I love your resigned but totally unphased attitude to falling off him 

One comment (and feel free to ignore) I know he does ocassionally stop at the last second (watched the vids) but you should try and keep you weight a tad further forward/out of the saddle once you are in the air as it will make life more comfortable for him..

Some great photos on here!


----------



## Lynds (12 March 2011)

Look at the background....out hunting 2 years ago, keen to keep an eye on that naughty fence!!


----------



## DuckToller (12 March 2011)

This is a friend of mine's daughter jumping the plane - or more like flying it!  Pony took a lead from the others but wasn't taking any chances.


----------



## Golden_Match_II (12 March 2011)

This is from the PC areas at Aldon in 2008, Intro height. Pony took off, then decided the filler was horrible so landed halfway! Managed to just plough through the bombsite and carry on 4 strides to a 95cms upright, only got 4 faults overall!!


----------



## V1NN (12 March 2011)

Oh my days! i'v just read this whole thread and its totally made my morning  emmyc that pic is a beauty! all of them are. i'v fallen off and had so many near misses so many times but i dont think its ever been captured yet lol..x


----------



## skint1 (12 March 2011)

I know my daughter won't mind me sharing a few of her less graceful moments with her mare. 
She tells me she's very powerful over a jump and it's taken some getting used to.

Thinking about whether or not she should go forward






This one is called "Elegance"






Not leaving it til the last minute


----------



## skint1 (12 March 2011)

Llewelyn said:



			This is a friend of mine's daughter jumping the plane - or more like flying it!  Pony took a lead from the others but wasn't taking any chances.  






Click to expand...

wow! I've never seen a jump like that, clever pony for going over it!


----------



## nadormor (12 March 2011)

Loving these!!

Sorrel's imaginary jump :')  (i know it loooks like he just knocked it down but no, it was just a pole on the ground )


----------



## blood_magik (12 March 2011)

not me, but a friend jumping my horse - he hit himself in the face with his reins 

http://www.equiscot.com/photo8376320.html

(i dont own the pic)


----------



## spookypony (12 March 2011)

First time actually jumping a little course...as he thinks really really hard about this really really tiny cross-pole, I apparently decide to encourage him by jumping it first!! We did go over it, eventually.


----------



## Farma (12 March 2011)

This is the best thread Ive seen in ages - they so should run a bloopers page in h&h magazine!
Emmyc yours cracked me up....hilarious!


----------



## WellyBaggins (12 March 2011)

Farma said:



			This is the best thread Ive seen in ages - they so should run a bloopers page in h&h magazine!
Emmyc yours cracked me up....hilarious!
		
Click to expand...

I am glad so many people are enjoying my photo  it still makes me smile  there are lots of fab pictures


----------



## siant2 (12 March 2011)

Love these photos! Especially EmmaC - brill


----------



## 3Beasties (12 March 2011)

Some fab photos here, they have made my day  

Here is one of Millie, she took off a stride early resulting in this  








And another not very graceful piccy (she did leave it up though  )









One from out hunting


----------



## Cobsndogs (12 March 2011)

I'm sure my friend and husband will be pleased that I have shared !!


----------



## 3Beasties (12 March 2011)

Ooooh I've got another one, he literally forgot to tale off


----------



## Snapdb (12 March 2011)

No pics, but a couple of vids! Nearly being jumped off...http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=548743674217

And nearly going through a fence! - http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1760611268419&comments


----------



## jcwh (12 March 2011)

Snapdb said:



			No pics, but a couple of vids! Nearly being jumped off...http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=548743674217

And nearly going through a fence! - http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1760611268419&comments

Click to expand...

cant view due to privacy settings!


----------



## ashlingm (12 March 2011)

Snapdb said:



			No pics, but a couple of vids! Nearly being jumped off...http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=548743674217

And nearly going through a fence! - http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1760611268419&comments

Click to expand...

I cant see them due to your privacy settings 

Absolutely loving this thread!


----------



## treacle_beastie (12 March 2011)

hehe I have loads of these but here are too examples!


----------



## Spins (12 March 2011)

some sticky landings!!  great thread i've been looking at it all week! so so funny! 







it has poles either side and he still thinks its too skinny! 





and...another one!






i have a few more but photobucket wont load so i'll put them up some other time


----------



## LizzyandToddy (12 March 2011)

Not my most flattering moments!!


----------



## xspiralx (12 March 2011)

Snapdb said:



			No pics, but a couple of vids! Nearly being jumped off...http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=548743674217

And nearly going through a fence! - http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1760611268419&comments

Click to expand...

I've changed my privacy settings so they should be viewable by all now


----------



## Spins (12 March 2011)

few more  
one up, one down! he wasn't a big horsewear fan that day


----------



## Snapdb (12 March 2011)

And this one!


----------



## OneInAMillion (13 March 2011)

Snapdb said:



			And this one!






Click to expand...


Lovely horse


----------



## tobysg (13 March 2011)

Some from when I was young and stupid (14) hence the dodgy jump in second pic! 






I will never understand how I managed to ride in skinny jeans! 







And some from more recently (2 yrs ago)


----------



## Gleeful Imp (13 March 2011)

This was the day George showed off his rodeo skills. Nice to know he can ping over 75cms from a standstill after a good bronc


----------



## Sanolly (13 March 2011)

I'm sorry GI but your face - HAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!


----------



## Deefa (13 March 2011)

Just to add some of mine
Some fab photos everyone!






LONG ONE






Woops






eekk jump!


----------



## LMR (13 March 2011)

haha love this thread! unfortunately i dont have any photos but there has been many bloopers!!


----------



## xena_wales (13 March 2011)

Have loved looking through this thread 

I haven't got anything particularly good, just one of Manty putting the brakes on:


----------



## Gorgeous George (13 March 2011)

Oh dear I've got one, I was really nervous as this was about the biggest we'd jumped to date, did the rest of the course ok, but made a right pigs ear of this!


----------



## daveismycat (13 March 2011)

I love this thread, some hilarious ones on here.  Thought I should add my own. CRINGE!













p.s. she does still have her back teeth present, I don't _always_ get left behind.


----------



## Kateyb33 (14 March 2011)

I dont have any photos but do have this video. You could tell after the first fence she was going to be a bugger! 










The worst thing was landing on my feet successfully.... only to step back and fall over the fence! I think you can see my frustration!


----------



## xspiralx (14 March 2011)

Baby pony really not sure he wanted to jump this one...






Hugely unnecessary overjump on the first fence - set the tone for the round!






My bad, saw a total misser - incredibly she managed to clear it anyway bless her!


----------



## sarahrees (15 March 2011)

me and murphy
Boing!!!





Nearly missed





No bum





me leading my brother





ouch


----------



## FleabittenT (15 March 2011)

sarahrees said:



			me leading my brother





Click to expand...

Classic!


----------



## xena_wales (15 March 2011)

Blimey Sarah, you've got a better jump on you than your horse!


----------



## ldlp111 (15 March 2011)

sarahrees said:



			me leading my brother





Click to expand...

He looks alot like one of my sister's old pony  what's his name


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (15 March 2011)

Gleeful Imp said:








Click to expand...

Your face says it all! Brilliant expression! Naughty George!!!


----------



## Tarte Au Citron (15 March 2011)

Me and harry, he didn't quite jump big enough  but i didn't fall off 





Polo under the belief that it is a humongous spread





Yeh this jump wasn't going great that day 





Getting very deep  but i do believe he did jump it without knocking it over





A couple of his numerous over jumps










I am now realising that i have way to many blooper picturesso i know what im working on this year sorry for the poor quality of some of the pics, they were taken a few years back on a rubbish camera.


----------



## sarahrees (15 March 2011)

ldlp111 said:



			He looks alot like one of my sister's old pony  what's his name 

Click to expand...

Scrappy Doo 
fab pony, bought him off my aunty unbroken. Hes been sold on now to a older lady who stands at about 4ft6  fantastic home


----------



## ellie_e (15 March 2011)

emmyc LOVED your pic's!!


----------



## Kateyb33 (16 March 2011)

Kateyb33 said:



			I dont have any photos but do have this video. You could tell after the first fence she was going to be a bugger! 










The worst thing was landing on my feet successfully.... only to step back and fall over the fence! I think you can see my frustration! 

Click to expand...


Apparently you have to click the photo, didnt realise that!


----------



## ester (16 March 2011)

hmm I have a few I can add  

a couple of old ones, from when I first got him 6 years ago  , these 2 were from the same round I think it's fair to say we weren't quite together yet...

first fence.. excellent start 







bit close. 






and a couple from more recently... this is what happens when you brave doing a BN and you discover you cut your line a bit tight in the jump off to the last fence. You leave everything to the pony and thank it profusley afterwards 








and nope.. can't do that one though mum







and umm yes. 






amazingly I don't actually seem to have any of me falling off!


----------



## Jingleballs (16 March 2011)

Some of these pics are fab! 

Some from me - 

Caspers first ever encounter with a brush fence (and our first ever XC attempt) - taking a good look at it!








And our first ever encounter with sharks teeth - at the first attempt he stopped then started trying to climb it but jumped it second time (check how high he's lifting thoes back feet in the second one!)


----------



## duckling (16 March 2011)

This was the mares first time XC, there were definitely crocodiles hiding under these fences! 

















Happily trotting up to a ditch thinking she might be a bit spooky but no, she trotted straight through


----------



## Solo1 (16 March 2011)

Ohh I probably have a fair few of these...

Charm, first pony, absolute bugger!







mum, these fillers are VERY SPOOKY.







Look, I can STEP over this.

sam, upgrade from the bugger, known as the slightly bigger still buggery bugger!







left behind, aka 'christ I didn't expect you to jump that'







step, what step?!


----------



## JenniferS (16 March 2011)

Babybear said:



			Some of these pics are fab! 

Some from me - 

Caspers first ever encounter with a brush fence (and our first ever XC attempt) - taking a good look at it!








And our first ever encounter with sharks teeth - at the first attempt he stopped then started trying to climb it but jumped it second time (check how high he's lifting thoes back feet in the second one!)














Click to expand...

Was that NARC's XC at Eglinton Park?


----------



## j_mock (16 March 2011)

My whole life is a jumping blooper!
Wally definitely  chooses his moments!
He's been brilliant recently, has his saddle re flocked, has been popping 2ft9 courses with ease, no stopping, no falls. Went cross country schooling today, decided he wasn't going to jump the second jump of the day!
Please excuse my sisters swearing at the end! I do apologise!!
The rest of the day went without a hitch  and it was completely my fault. He made the decision that if I wasn't committed, neither was he!

http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l272/pink_etnies/?action=view&current=GEDC0007.mp4


----------



## Bedlam (16 March 2011)

Pony and child both fine......!

[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]


----------



## RuthnMeg (17 March 2011)

Bedlam said:



			Pony and child both fine......!













































Click to expand...

Brave child. Pony nose plant. Poor pony. Glad all was fine, but well photo captured.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (17 March 2011)

Bedlam - great sequence of pics, glad to hear that both were fine. 
But what went wrong between the 1st and 2nd pic? They look like they are clearing it beautifully!?!


----------



## redcascade (17 March 2011)

Some great photos on here 
I didn't think I had many pictures of bloopers but....




















And this...





Which led to this....





So...errr...yeah


----------



## Sanolly (17 March 2011)

j_mock said:



			My whole life is a jumping blooper!
Wally definitely  chooses his moments!
He's been brilliant recently, has his saddle re flocked, has been popping 2ft9 courses with ease, no stopping, no falls. Went cross country schooling today, decided he wasn't going to jump the second jump of the day!
Please excuse my sisters swearing at the end! I do apologise!!
The rest of the day went without a hitch  and it was completely my fault. He made the decision that if I wasn't committed, neither was he!

http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l272/pink_etnies/?action=view&current=GEDC0007.mp4

Click to expand...

God that sounded painful - were you OK?


----------



## Jingleballs (17 March 2011)

JenniferS said:



			Was that NARC's XC at Eglinton Park? 

Click to expand...

Yes it was


----------



## georgiegirl (17 March 2011)

me and my 4yo having a disagreement about how many strides there were supposed to be! needless to say i fell off!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n6TslZ7GxM


----------



## j_mock (18 March 2011)

Sanolly said:



			God that sounded painful - were you OK?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely fine! I've become some what of a pro at falling off and was also wearing my body protector to try and break it in for the weekend, thankfully!


----------



## Dirtymare (18 March 2011)

BID said:








Click to expand...

Oh, BID, I'm so sorry, but this did make me chuckle. I hope you both were OK on landing.


----------



## kickonchaps (18 March 2011)

Bedlam I think my favourite thing about that sequence is the lady standing very calmly in the background with her arms folded, not batting an eyelid as child and pony take a tumble!! Good on her, lots of falling off makes you a good rider, it's what all the cool kids are doing these days


----------



## claire_p2001 (18 March 2011)

kickonchaps said:



			Bedlam I think my favourite thing about that sequence is the lady standing very calmly in the background with her arms folded, not batting an eyelid as child and pony take a tumble!! Good on her, lots of falling off makes you a good rider, it's what all the cool kids are doing these days 

Click to expand...

LOL thats what I thought!


----------



## Kenzo (18 March 2011)

sarahrees said:



			me leading my brother





Click to expand...

Flipping heck, don't know about the pony but you've got a cracking jump!


----------



## tigerlily12345 (18 March 2011)

im sure there are many many more but this is my favourite 






not sure how it happened cos it looks like she's jumping big enough!


----------



## ecrozier (29 March 2011)

Sorry to resurrect this thread but friend just sent me this from weekend......thought I should share


----------



## tonkatoy (30 March 2011)

please keep resurrecting..its hilarious lol!


----------



## SusannaF (30 March 2011)

OEH said:



			The joys of teaching my little luso about jumping










Sadly there isn't a photo showing him landing hind feet first, but I've been told he just hopped over.  I think he was telling me he'd rather be a high school horse than a jumping one.
		
Click to expand...

You can take the horse out of the ménage, but ya can't take the ménage out of the horse!


----------



## jcwh (30 March 2011)

Bedlam!
What i don't understand in that series is how that instructor can just stand there and do nothing! even after the fall! i mean, even as the kid gets up! why isnt there the "you okay? great."


----------



## CaleruxShearer (30 March 2011)

Bedlam said:



			Pony and child both fine......!

[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
		
Click to expand...

I've just worked out who you are from seeing these on facebook! I love these pics


----------



## SusannaF (30 March 2011)

jcwh said:



			Bedlam!
What i don't understand in that series is how that instructor can just stand there and do nothing! even after the fall! i mean, even as the kid gets up! why isnt there the "you okay? great."
		
Click to expand...

Be fair on her  that probably all happened in the blink of an eye.


----------



## vicky86 (30 March 2011)

Some of these are fab. This is one from a fair few years ago now but this was however a very scary period of time when my horse used to think it was fun to take strides like this on a regular basis! At that time I had very little concept of what getting in deep to a fence was. Luckily he always cleared them and over the years learnt that you are aloud to take off infront of the fence instead of miles away, bless him.


----------



## Starbucks (30 March 2011)

For some reason, this little rustic was very scary, and putting a little stride in was not an option!  Silly Badger!


----------



## PaddyMonty (30 March 2011)

Two weeks earlier this horse came second in a puisance.
Was demonstrating to prospective purchaser how honest he was and just trotted in on the buckle. Never entered my head he would refuse.


----------



## gonebananas (30 March 2011)

JunoXV said:



			Two weeks earlier this horse came second in a puisance.
Was demonstrating to prospective purchaser how honest he was and just trotted in on the buckle. Never entered my head he would refuse. 





Click to expand...

was the horse sold to that particular purchaser? lol


----------



## gonebananas (30 March 2011)

had to share this one with you all. was supposed to be jumping it from the other side got over it, she stopped did a little buck/jump thing and span around...i went splat!! my little brother is to thank for this photo bless him


----------



## BeckyD (31 March 2011)

I just wanted to say how much I'm enjoying these pictures - thank you everyone!  Sadly none of my (many) bloopers seem to be on camera


----------



## vallin (31 March 2011)

Not me, one I took at Weston Park a couple of years ago






Our first pairs HT












I then came 7th in the individual 

Little Downham HT-can you tell she was being a monster?












Eddie Sans at Burghley






I've got a load more I'll ttry and dig out


----------



## PaddyMonty (31 March 2011)

gonebananas said:



			was the horse sold to that particular purchaser? lol
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Until it failed the vet. 
Once I'd re-mounted I pick up normal SJ canter and he popped over the fence no bother.  The viewee's husband took that pic and kindly sent it to me.


----------



## Kokopelli (31 March 2011)

Andy took a stride out, I got left behind. Poor Andy.






I do normally slip my reins but for some reason on this occasion it didn't register.

Like a 2ft drop but Koko decided it was 5ft


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (31 March 2011)

Here's one of the RI's at my school.  Both horse and rider were fine (just horribly embarassed)! I saw this when I went to her house about a month ago: to have framed it and put it on display is a sign of her GSOH I think! Thanks heavens there wasn't actually any water in those trays... lol!


----------



## WellyBaggins (31 March 2011)

^^^ ha ha   FAB pic


----------



## ArcticFox (31 March 2011)

Theses photos are fab, 

i am sorry to say that I tend to delete or bin bad photos - too embarassed to keep them so no ones of me.

wish I had some now, have hit the deck a few times


----------



## equestrianabbie (31 March 2011)

The creator of this thread is brilliant!


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (31 March 2011)

equestrianabbie said:



			The creator of this thread is brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

Here here! 80)


----------



## tonkatoy (1 April 2011)

Vixen Van Debz said:



			Here here! 80)
		
Click to expand...

i knew i'd get popular for something in life lol!!!!


----------



## Sarah_Jane (1 April 2011)

I have just had some fab ones from Gatcombe missed totally at the corner. Sorry forgot to ask photographer (Steve Sparks) if I could post here but permission for Facebook (which is open to all)

I totally missed at the corner!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shoes...=10150133384747320&id=195149382319&aid=297202


----------



## chels (1 April 2011)

Oooo Mum, look at those people over there! *Galloppy gallopy* Oooo and that car! *Galloppy galloppy SMACK* Oooo mum didn't realise there was a jump in front of me...
[Content removed]


----------



## jenbleep (2 April 2011)

Hehe I got a jumping blooper just this morning!

Kind of got in a bit deep not enough leg and she ended up jumping it massive...cue me saying a naughty word :-O


----------



## ArcticFox (2 April 2011)

They are all fab! 

I have to say Chels - your horses face is fab!  and sorry but it did make me chuckle!


----------



## ArcticFox (2 April 2011)

emmyc said:











Click to expand...




KatPT said:



			Pony wasn't expecting a water tray...got wet knees!





Bless him, his little ears are still pricked even though he's snorkelling sand.  He managed to save me from the dirt and picked up both back up from here.
		
Click to expand...

These two are so funny - sorry


----------



## equestrianabbie (2 April 2011)

chels said:



			Oooo Mum, look at those people over there! *Galloppy gallopy* Oooo and that car! *Galloppy galloppy SMACK* Oooo mum didn't realise there was a jump in front of me...





Click to expand...

This one made me chuckle


----------



## chels (3 April 2011)

ArcticFox said:



			They are all fab! 

I have to say Chels - your horses face is fab!  and sorry but it did make me chuckle!
		
Click to expand...

Haha yes, I did buy it tbh, his face cracks me up, he was so surprised!


----------



## kerilli (12 April 2011)

it took me ages to find the only ones i have.
this was an Advanced track yonks ago, came round corner, Dottie saw the water and just accelerated like a nutter down the hill and launched over fairly serious jump and drop. i had definitely seen another stride, she took off a proper stride and a bit away, you don't ever see me looking terrified and defensive!






the next fence was a skinny rope horse-shoe shaped thing just out of the water, luckily she saw it and locked on, as you can see i didn't have any of my knitting back yet! big relieved puff of cheeks there as i went ''whoooo thank you mare...''





she was a freakishly awesome mare but also VERY arrogant at times!


----------



## NELSON11 (12 April 2011)

Love this thread, keep em coming, making me laugh my socks off


----------



## BBP (12 April 2011)

ArcticFox said:



			These two are so funny - sorry 

Click to expand...

Poor chappie, snorkelling dirt with him mum round his ear holes!

This vid isn't exactly a blooper, but very funny...his first time through a water jump...I got drenched!
http://www.youtube.com/user/NZKatW#p/a/u/2/N4IxdYg0sGg

Then at jumpcross a few weeks ago we got attacked by a killer swan in the water- this is the moment Oso noticed it and bolted flat out, leaving me 10 miles behind!


----------



## Trolt (12 April 2011)

KatPT said:



			Poor chappie, snorkelling dirt with him mum round his ear holes!

This vid isn't exactly a blooper, but very funny...his first time through a water jump...I got drenched!
http://www.youtube.com/user/NZKatW#p/a/u/2/N4IxdYg0sGg

Click to expand...

Is that Elvedon??

I don't keep any of my jumping bloopers!! For very good reason


----------



## BBP (12 April 2011)

Trolt said:



			Is that Elvedon??

I don't keep any of my jumping bloopers!! For very good reason 

Click to expand...

Yes, it is!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (12 April 2011)

LOL Kerilli you can see on her face that she SO knows what she is doing and you might as well sit a knit for all the input she is going to accept! 

Looks like a wonderful mare.


----------



## kerilli (12 April 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			LOL Kerilli you can see on her face that she SO knows what she is doing and you might as well sit a knit for all the input she is going to accept! 

Looks like a wonderful mare.
		
Click to expand...

haha exactly, "you just sort out your knitting or something mum, leave me alone, i've got this sorted!"
She did exactly the same to me at the second water at Bonn-Rodderberg 3*, just summed it up at a glance and took over, totally ignored me (i'd walked it very carefully and gotten a lot of advice and had a definite Plan, involving a lot more strides than she deigned to take!)
thanks, she was awesome. quirky and freaky but awesome, definitely. very lucky to have had one as good as her.


----------



## C&C (12 April 2011)

Cracking thread with some brilliant pics, made my day looking at these. I dont have any to share unfortunately although that doesnt mean to say i havnt had any bloopers! Ive had my fair share, they have just never been caught on camera. lol


Keep um coming


----------



## SnowGoose (12 April 2011)

love this thread  dont really post on here, just browse occasionally but couldnt resist this one.  This happened a few years ago - horses history - grade A showjumper, had been jumping 1.30+ previous year til accident which left us both a bit broken.  With zero confidence left over big fences, I thought I would have a go at intro eventing (which to me suddenly looked quite big!)  slightly misjudged his reaction to a 90cm fence though....

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=352708&id=653957779&l=2e9d7bbdac


----------



## Twiggy14 (12 April 2011)

Hehehe!! ( they go on order  )
<a href='http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb441/ShowXjumper11/eabaabe0.jpg!>1</a>
<a href='http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb441/ShowXjumper11/1f7fca3b.jpg'>2</a>
<a href='http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb441/ShowXjumper11/e223da81.jpg'>3</a>
Lol!


----------



## WellyBaggins (12 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			it took me ages to find the only ones i have.
this was an Advanced track yonks ago, came round corner, Dottie saw the water and just accelerated like a nutter down the hill and launched over fairly serious jump and drop. i had definitely seen another stride, she took off a proper stride and a bit away, you don't ever see me looking terrified and defensive!






the next fence was a skinny rope horse-shoe shaped thing just out of the water, luckily she saw it and locked on, as you can see i didn't have any of my knitting back yet! big relieved puff of cheeks there as i went ''whoooo thank you mare...''





she was a freakishly awesome mare but also VERY arrogant at times!
		
Click to expand...

Love these pictures, your mare is completely oblivious to your "terrified" face, it is like she is saying "keep up mum"!!!


----------



## WellyBaggins (12 April 2011)

Sorry K, just re read my post and it sounds like I am saying you got left behind (which clearly you didn't), I just meant she looks pleased with herself about her choice of stride and is telling you to "keep up" with her decision


----------



## kerilli (12 April 2011)

emmyc said:



			Sorry K, just re read my post and it sounds like I am saying you got left behind (which clearly you didn't), I just meant she looks pleased with herself about her choice of stride and is telling you to "keep up" with her decision 

Click to expand...

no worries, i'm not offended! i know it wasn't very stylish at all, but i didn't touch her mouth so that was okay!


----------



## Lolo (12 April 2011)

Kerilli- you had the 'must have' Musto colours before they were cool. How fashion-forwards can you get...!


----------



## kerilli (12 April 2011)

Lolo said:



			Kerilli- you had the 'must have' Musto colours before they were cool. How fashion-forwards can you get...!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, that's me, trendsetting since forever.  
that's my uber-lucky xc jersey, it's a Next Boys one and is about 20 yrs old and still going strong, it's got a lot of luck worked into it, i like to think...


----------



## Cyberchick (12 April 2011)

* just sits and shakes her head *


----------



## indigosplat (13 April 2011)

Hope this pictures work! let me know if they don't!







my friend having a bit of a meltdown over a fence.







My other friend Hollie, who probably could have fit another 2 strides in...

and finally a series. All credit go to G effect photography. The girl WAS told not to canter into the walk just trot as the water was deeper than usual....

[Content removed]
[Content removed]
[Content removed]
[Content removed]


----------



## Horse_Mad! (13 April 2011)

Have never posted photos before, so hope this works!!

I still managed to stay on and was one of the few to get over this second time!







Far too close but we made it over (also apparently I'm attempting to jump it before the horse.... Cringe...)


----------



## indigosplat (13 April 2011)

hhahaha.. oh look at his eyes when he's stopping at the red wall! they're out on stalks! bless


----------



## Angelbones (13 April 2011)

RuthnMeg said:



			Brave child. Pony nose plant. Poor pony. Glad all was fine, but well photo captured.
		
Click to expand...

Fab photos - but what I really love is the consistently folded arms of the lady in the background!


----------



## tonkatoy (18 April 2011)

not really a blooper, but i like to keep my thread alive 
how to overjump in the 60cm class..i don't think spreads will ever be a problem...


----------



## Javabb94 (1 May 2011)

I have decided to revive this thread with some pics of my fall today

jumps are tiny as it was java's first ever time jumping fillers so kept it small so could kick over if necessary!


----------



## SophieandDougie (2 May 2011)




----------



## walker1234 (2 May 2011)

georgiegirl said:



			me and my 4yo having a disagreement about how many strides there were supposed to be! needless to say i fell off!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n6TslZ7GxM

Click to expand...

Nice flying change !


----------



## Girlracer (2 May 2011)

Myself and Major.... nice little sequence this 































And yes, it did hurt


----------



## walker1234 (2 May 2011)




----------



## Santa_Claus (2 May 2011)

Our whoops from Sunday's PN at Bicton


----------



## Kokopelli (2 May 2011)

Actually mum I think that ditch looks a bit carnivorous. I'll leave you here to deal with whilst I go back to the trailer.


----------



## MinxGTi (2 May 2011)

Not me but my sister with her horse... who likes to give the first jump of course plenty of air :lol:


----------



## MinxGTi (2 May 2011)

And another! scares the hell out of me when I jump him... but my sister just seems to stick whatever he decides to do!


----------



## tigerlily12345 (2 May 2011)

it was a very scary water tray.. even after the 30th jump


----------



## Shantara (2 May 2011)

I haven't had any of my 'fails' photographed, but I do have a couple of terrible jumping rounds! I don't fall off, but my riding (and the horse) were awful! 
(Keep in mind this is a very 'special' horse! So so so many issues with him but I love him anyway)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvRjXLQhg-Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpendZQ05pU

EDIT: Also, my friend not quite managing to get Archie over the jump!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yabjJVpm0cU


----------



## happyhack (2 May 2011)

not sure who this is but took these pics at badders last week







DSC_6106 (2) by happyhack2008, on Flickr







DSC_6107 (2) by happyhack2008, on Flickr







DSC_6108 (2) by happyhack2008, on Flickr







DSC_6109 (2) by happyhack2008, on Flickr







DSC_6110 (2) by happyhack2008, on Flickr


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 May 2011)

MinxGTi said:



			Not me but my sister with her horse... who likes to give the first jump of course plenty of air :lol:





Click to expand...

 Good grief! What a pop! Has she tried him over a really big fence? Wonder if he'd fly!


----------



## Tnavas (3 May 2011)

Bad mare was going through a nappy stage and found herself in front of a fence - so why not jump it!

[Content removed]

Donaghue jumping an Open height Pony CLub fence - Caseys comment is not repeatable on a public forum!






No idea where I foound this one!


----------



## sb123 (3 May 2011)

This thread is amazing! 
This is just one pic from a very unpleasant round, at least they were just hamster size so didn't matter if plus or minus a stride!
http://www.stephenhammondphotography.co.uk/?Action=VF&id=838313819&ppp=0&ppwd=fm9298rg


----------



## livvyc_ria (3 May 2011)

Evelyn, that last picture....

Heart was in my mouth when i saw that!


----------



## Potato! (3 May 2011)

Ok so a was not riding but i thought this pic would go well in here

I completely miss judged the distance but she thought she would try to jump half hearted anyway






this ime we made it lol


----------



## Sanolly (3 May 2011)

Evelyn that last picture has been in my mind this whole thread! The rider is Pheobe Buckley on one of her youngsters iirc?


----------



## jenbleep (4 May 2011)

MinxGTi said:



			Not me but my sister with her horse... who likes to give the first jump of course plenty of air :lol:





Click to expand...

 

There are some great photos on this thread!


----------



## Tnavas (4 May 2011)

livvyc_ria said:



			Evelyn, that last picture....

Heart was in my mouth when i saw that!
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing - I have no idea who the rider is - I just found it on the internet and thought what an amazing photo.


----------



## JessandCharlie (4 May 2011)

Sanolly said:



			Evelyn that last picture has been in my mind this whole thread! The rider is Pheobe Buckley on one of her youngsters iirc?
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed! The video is quite something 

J&C


----------



## tiger_feet (4 May 2011)

Here's a pic of my most infamous oooooops moment!


----------



## kickonchaps (4 May 2011)

tiger_feet said:



			Here's a pic of my most infamous oooooops moment!






Click to expand...

Hahaha you both look so proud!!


----------



## frannieuk (4 May 2011)

This was a lesson to me in not riding a young horse around her first HT with a raging hangover (me, not the horse ).
I did nearly stay on but she reversed sharply, span around and I dropped out over the left side into a muddy puddle!


----------



## HuggyBear (4 May 2011)

I am just laughing my socks off here!


----------



## sakura (4 May 2011)

she got too close then got her legs all tangled up!







then taking off too early!



















jump? what jump!







saying no to the horse eating cone!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (4 May 2011)

Evelyn said:



			It's amazing - I have no idea who the rider is - I just found it on the internet and thought what an amazing photo.
		
Click to expand...

The photo is of a forum member on here, Chloe GHE


----------



## meardsall_millie (4 May 2011)

PoppyAnderson said:



			The photo is of a forum member on here, Chloe GHE
		
Click to expand...

No it's not Chloe, it's definitely Phoebe Buckley at the water jump at Keysoe


----------



## Bills (4 May 2011)

There are some fab pics on here, really made me chuckle.


----------



## JustKickOn (4 May 2011)

This wasn't the best day for us...
(Permission to post)
[Content removed]







PING! He had refused this when the fence was up a bit and ditched me after spooking at the photographer, note the missing stirrup rings...


----------



## PoppyAnderson (4 May 2011)

meardsall_millie said:



			No it's not Chloe, it's definitely Phoebe Buckley at the water jump at Keysoe 

Click to expand...

I meant Phoebe - sorry, having a dingbat moment!


----------



## posie_honey (5 May 2011)

loving these  made my day 

alas (or luckily ) a lot of mine have not made it to film - but here are a few:

HRH trying to look like a merry go round horse:






a little worried by a 2nd part of a double = go for the over jump - onlookers said we nearly cleared the height of the wings by the time i was mid-aid and judge said well sat! needless to say we were placed last that time :lol: (which was actually 6th so still got a rosette lol)






classic HRH i dislike jumping into water so will try to clear the whole lot! 






this gives you an idea of where she came from in the above pic!!


----------



## indigosplat (20 May 2011)

quick bump. we want more!


----------



## Mike007 (20 May 2011)

Oh well,if you insist ,I will post "that"picture again. 
[Content removed]


----------



## indigosplat (21 May 2011)

oh my godness that's fabulous! hahahaha!!! I hope you were ok!


----------



## SpruceRI (21 May 2011)

Stop dead!


----------



## PuzzlePatch (21 May 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Oh well,if you insist ,I will post "that"picture again.





Click to expand...

Ouch..


----------



## OneInAMillion (21 May 2011)

I love that picture Mike!


----------



## PorkChop (21 May 2011)

OMG Mike 007 that is an amazing picture


----------



## doratheexplorer (21 May 2011)

Whoo - I now have one to add!! Its not an actual jump, but the approach, its only 80cm, and I am clearly s******* myself and B has his eyes closed, what a team!!!


----------



## falaise (21 May 2011)

What a superb thread!! Charlimouse yours is brilliant, well sat!! Heres my sequence, sadly I do not have the stickability factor when my horse bottles it!!  :S

http://images.jamespyne.co.uk/?Action=VF&id=5868548202&ppwd=vd2191ms

Have a giggle


----------



## milesjess (21 May 2011)

MinxGTi said:



			Not me but my sister with her horse... who likes to give the first jump of course plenty of air :lol:





Click to expand...

Scope on your horse!!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (21 May 2011)

And finally a blooper with the new girly lol

This was taken at our 1st XC schooling


----------



## ldlp111 (21 May 2011)

madhossy said:



			Stop dead!






Click to expand...

Madhossy you still got the one in pic he/she looks just like my horse


----------



## Puppy (21 May 2011)

Ok, here goes... the shame  







That's not my usual style, honest


----------



## pricklyflower (21 May 2011)

Just spent the last 15 minutes in stitches reading this thread.  Thank you all for cheering up a boring Saturday evening.

This is my daugther's effort:-


----------



## JustMe22 (22 May 2011)

Well, considering our godawful show this weekend, let's at least see the light hearted side of it 

Ginger ex-racer stopping dead with me because he is a panicky panicky horse at shows and this jump had a scary filler  :

http://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae23/katebake123/Cody/refuse.jpg?t=1306044811

(worth the click I promise  )


----------



## Rosiefan (22 May 2011)

[/IMG]

He'd put in an extra one before the 2nd part of a double - and yes, she did come off which terrified him and he galloped round the lorry park for a while. No one hurt luckily


----------



## Emma123 (22 May 2011)

Here's mine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VLrxtf7Z_8&NR=1&feature=fvwp

 

On the plus side, as it's had over 300,000 views on youtube, they asked to put an advert on the page and so far I've made £156 from it


----------



## Chloe_GHE (22 May 2011)

meardsall_millie said:



			No it's not Chloe, it's definitely Phoebe Buckley at the water jump at Keysoe 

Click to expand...

hahahahaha nah definitely NOT me, If that was me the next picture would have been of a very soggy Chloe_GHE! HAHAHAHA


----------



## indigosplat (22 May 2011)

JustMe22 said:



			Well, considering our godawful show this weekend, let's at least see the light hearted side of it 

Ginger ex-racer stopping dead with me because he is a panicky panicky horse at shows and this jump had a scary filler  :

http://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae23/katebake123/Cody/refuse.jpg?t=1306044811

(worth the click I promise  )
		
Click to expand...

This is also brilliant! face plant! lol


----------



## Santa_Claus (22 May 2011)

falaise said:



			What a superb thread!! Charlimouse yours is brilliant, well sat!! Heres my sequence, sadly I do not have the stickability factor when my horse bottles it!!  :S

http://images.jamespyne.co.uk/?Action=VF&id=5868548202&ppwd=vd2191ms

Have a giggle 

Click to expand...

That was a big trakenher on a bad turn if your horse doesn't like ditches! Very good sequence though even if for the wrong reasons

Would have said hi if knew you there as like to say hi to HHOers at events as I was in one of the other PN section.


----------



## jenki13 (23 May 2011)

This are some of mine with my mare from 2009.. it was our first (& only) competition of the season & she decided to get all excited about being at a party & spent most of the warm-up prancing round, bucking, half-rearing & generally being a silly beggar 

http://www.thefotografer.co.uk/Gallery/horse/2009/Ludlow%20Hunt%20Show%209th%20August%202009/event.php?p=IMG_2348.jpg&album=Show+Jumping+Senior+Intermediate+Camera+Paul
(getting left behind)

http://www.thefotografer.co.uk/Gallery/horse/2009/Ludlow%20Hunt%20Show%209th%20August%202009/event.php?p=IMG_2410.jpg&album=Show+Jumping+Senior+Intermediate+Camera+Paul
(no idea what i was doing.. apart from making stupid faces!)

Next round was better but incurred 4 faults at a near impossible turn to planks (1 horse left them up)
http://www.thefotografer.co.uk/Gallery/horse/2009/Ludlow%20Hunt%20Show%209th%20August%202009/event.php?p=GRAH9865.jpg&album=Show+Jumping+Senior+Open

The best bit was I forgot the course (for the 1st time ever!) & remembered this one late & she jumped it beautifully leaving it up.. horses eh. 

http://www.thefotografer.co.uk/Gallery/horse/2009/Ludlow%20Hunt%20Show%209th%20August%202009/event.php?p=GRAH9869.jpg&album=Show+Jumping+Senior+Open


----------



## MaisieMooandCometToo (23 May 2011)

I think everytime I jump is a blooper moment!!!

This short strided cat leap was punishment for an earlier mistaken line into a skinny.







If Comet doesn't want to jump, Comet doesn't have to jump. End of story.


----------



## Polotone (23 May 2011)

jenbleep said:



			This is great! Really made me chuckle, sorry  

Click to expand...

This has made my day THANK YOU


----------



## WellyBaggins (23 May 2011)

Polotone said:



			This has made my day THANK YOU
		
Click to expand...

Think I may need to get some "good" photos of me over a fence


----------



## ArcticFox (23 May 2011)

one taken at the weekend, my position is awful, and I rode shocking!


----------



## lazybee (23 May 2011)

BID said:








Click to expand...

Oh I get it, too busy smiling and posing for the camera


----------



## SpruceRI (24 May 2011)

Getting left behind. Twice!














Sorry Rosie - forgive me!!  ;-)


----------



## Maddie2412 (25 May 2011)

chels said:



			Oooo Mum, look at those people over there! *Galloppy gallopy* Oooo and that car! *Galloppy galloppy SMACK* Oooo mum didn't realise there was a jump in front of me...
[Content removed]
		
Click to expand...

just mad my day i actually laughed out loud this is my horsey through and through and the ears r still pricked!!!


----------



## indigosplat (5 July 2011)

going to bump this thread as its brilliant and with all the shows going on surely you guys have some new material?


----------



## tonkatoy (6 July 2011)

i'll shamelessly bump it too.. can't believe i started a thread that has 45,000 views!!!!!!!!!

EmmyC 's photo still cracks me up everytime!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thumpbug (7 July 2011)

Okay not jumping,but slight woopsident!






















have a few funny ones competing,but not on this computer unfortunately!


----------



## Shrimp (7 July 2011)

I just remembered I had these photos:
At Henbury Hall, just didn.t make the distance so he stopped, and I didn't :s what you cant see is the packed collecting ring behind the camera and the bank to the right which was full of spectators....only slightly embarrassed... 






And this was at Skipton about 5 years ago, we had initially demolished the first part of the double so this was our second attempt and I think he over jumped somewhat....maybe we just have a problem with yellow fences..


----------



## charlimouse (7 July 2011)

I've got an interesting sequence!!!!































And also......


----------



## DarkHorseB (7 July 2011)

Eeek! Did you recover in the bottom pic? Where was that at?


----------



## charlimouse (7 July 2011)

DarkHorseB said:



			Eeek! Did you recover in the bottom pic? Where was that at?
		
Click to expand...

Nope we didn't, both came down with a big splat, and the fence judge telling me I should be dead . True rotational, with horse landing right ontop of me. She then proceeded to get up, stamping all over me in the process ! My friends Dad was the on duty vet, and happened to be at the fence in question in his car, so he gave me a lift to catch the horse who had high tailed it back to the lorry and I was so huge due to my inflated P2 I couldnt fit in the car !!!! It was at Beckwithshaw BTW, hence it is not my favourite event . Pity when the prizes are so good there !


----------



## DarkHorseB (7 July 2011)

Scary indeed! Would have been amazed if you had rcovered from that!! Don't think the FJ has quite reacted in your pic! Can imagine not a favourite venue after that!!


----------



## charlimouse (7 July 2011)

Especially as we were in the lead, with a 23 dressage !!!!! And first prize was £150 ! It was an expensive fall that one !


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (7 July 2011)

This is us the other week. Not strictly jumping, but it happened in the jump off. We both got overexcited. Those two people really were sitting in the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## photo_jo (7 July 2011)

Misinterpreted said:



			This is us the other week. Not strictly jumping, but it happened in the jump off. We both got overexcited. Those two people really were sitting in the wrong place at the wrong time  





Click to expand...

Did you end up sitting on their laps?


----------



## kirstyhen (7 July 2011)

The ditch on the landing side shocked her a tad and me given she has never over jumped a thing!! She did do it nicely the next time mind you


----------



## georgiaziggy (7 July 2011)

Getting very bucky mid way through the course!






 and again...

[Copyright image removed]

and deciding she didnt want to jump this one 


She also decided last year when we attempted a Discovery class, that it is okay to run straight through a 5 bar poles spread, resulted in a nice concussion for me and still getting my confidence back to compete that high again!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (7 July 2011)

photo_jo said:



			Did you end up sitting on their laps? 

Click to expand...

 Well, I bounced off the fence. If the fence hadn't been there, or if it had been a bit weaker, I would have been on their laps, yes


----------



## Solo1 (7 July 2011)

charlie realising a stride out that there was something in his way - jump it - noooo!


----------



## Honey08 (7 July 2011)

tiger_feet said:



			Here's a pic of my most infamous oooooops moment!






Click to expand...


You'd kill for a halt that square in the dressage!


----------



## zefragile (8 July 2011)

charlimouse said:



			And also......






Click to expand...

That picture just made me go cold, thank goodness you were both ok


----------



## POLLDARK (8 July 2011)

BID said:








Click to expand...

Just flicking through &| thought WOW !!!!!What happened next please.


----------



## jess_asterix (8 July 2011)

Taking a stride out to a 120 oxer 






Leaping into water! 






I don't seem to have any of the good hunting ones on this comp! There is some crackers on there!


----------



## mil1212 (8 July 2011)

His first hunter trials, practising his pose as a carousel horse!


----------



## little_flea (8 July 2011)

I can't believe I've missed this amazing thread! Here's a good one from me:







Maggie (who has jumped 1.30m classes and should really know better) took a distinct dislike to this tiny pink fence. After she'd got rid of me, she proceeded to canter around the arena showing off and refusing to be caught.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (8 July 2011)

This is what happens when the first fence on the sj course is a spooky filler, and you're riding a 4yo! 

http://www.michaelmartin.co.uk/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&viewGallery=10222#image=135758


----------



## JFTDWS (8 July 2011)

I really wasn't expecting him to jump this...  So I just sat up and pretended it didn't exist   Not nearly as impressive as all the eventing photos, but I think if we tried to jump round courses like that, we'd be dead by now!







ets I've just noticed how unflattering my jumper is - it's unzipped and blowing about, hence looking heavily pregnant.  Which I'm NOT!  (note to self, not a good look!)


----------



## Katikins (8 July 2011)

For some old school comedy... this was me around 17 years ago (my god that makes me feel old).  My jumping has improved in the years inbetween 

KICK!!!






There is actually not one part of me touching horse or saddle!!


----------



## only_me (8 July 2011)

[Content removed]
[Content removed]
[Content removed]

(Have permission to post from Donna) 
We still cleared it


----------



## georgiaziggy (8 July 2011)

Katikins said:



			For some old school comedy... this was me around 17 years ago (my god that makes me feel old).  My jumping has improved in the years inbetween 

KICK!!!






CLASSIC pony club kick you got there! Hehe!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sol (8 July 2011)

Dan demonstrating his ability to take off 6" from the jump... and he cleared it 






Vader taking a stride out and pinging over.... I got warned about this but this was about the 3rd time I'd jumped him without experiencing it, got a bit too relaxed! The dressage saddle really didn't help xD






 There was a bit of a drop on the other side of this, and I didn't know how Dan would react or how it would ride, so we were both a bit cautious! Felt much better the 2nd time around!


----------



## Stormy123456 (8 July 2011)

The first time I rode Ballet XC - 5 years ago. She took off about 2 strides out - Honest! My face is hilarious...


----------



## much-jittering (8 July 2011)

This thread is brilliant, I've just wasted an excellent half hour giggling.

Special mentions however to Chels - your horse's face, bless his heart.

Also Mike - literally howled with laughter

and Kat with the black pony, that water video, who shouts 'you bloody heathen' at the end  Really tickled me.

No pics sadly, but every time I jump it's a blooper lol.


----------



## rotters13 (8 July 2011)

One of me! Luckily we have improved since then....


----------



## SnowGoose (8 July 2011)

[Copyright image removed]

[Copyright image removed]

arena party kindly retrieved my stirrup leathers (on floor under his feet in second pic) and returned them to me at end of round


----------



## Kwalk (8 July 2011)

LOVE this thread.
Mike007 - literally laughed for 10 minutes at that photo!


----------



## angelish (8 July 2011)

eeeerrrm sit up 








sorry its the best i have to offer 
really enjoyed looking at these some really made me giggle


----------



## Mince Pie (8 July 2011)

Evelyn said:



			No idea where I foound this one! 





Click to expand...

If you want the video to this it's [youtube]cUGPkdMyGjc[/youtube] click to 3:52


----------



## Jackson (8 July 2011)

This happened often in the long process of learning to jump. 

This was a diddy X pole and I was heading for the next jump which was just a bit higher and more scary and lost a stirrup? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QULnposE8Pk


----------



## Honey08 (8 July 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Oh well,if you insist ,I will post "that"picture again.





Click to expand...

Love this!  Do you really have an arrow sticking out of your back??


Love the water jump pic broke-but-happy.  Our lab jumps into lakes like that.  No idea how you both stayed on your feet!


----------



## HappyHorses:) (8 July 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Oh well,if you insist ,I will post "that"picture again.





Click to expand...



Haha ha! that is superb!


----------



## Mike007 (8 July 2011)

Honey08 said:



			Love this!  Do you really have an arrow sticking out of your back??
		
Click to expand...

Yup, West Hampshire is Apache country.


----------



## trendybraincell (8 July 2011)

As a dressage diva, my jumping bloopers are very rare just because we don't do it!

My dressage trainer often complains about my Cobs high knee action...







I know its a bloopers thread but it is a rubbish picture (so I hope it counts...sort of!) it still amazes me that my dressage cob and I could jump like this


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 July 2011)

Again, because I don't really jump here is one of one of my other beasties doing ballet!







Yes he hit the floor, how could you not?!? But he was fine after. The most annoying thing was that was the last fence, he was 1length down and gaining and would more than likely have won if he had jumped properly! He just went in FAAAAR too deep for such a big horse!


----------



## trendybraincell (8 July 2011)

EKW...WOW thats some acrobatics!!!


----------



## Mince Pie (8 July 2011)

Honey08 the water jump picture isn't me! It's Phoebe Buckley


----------



## dafthoss (8 July 2011)

These are mine from tonight 
What started off looking normal 





ended up looking like this  he was to busy thinking about the filler and forgot what to do with his back legs


----------



## dominobrown (9 July 2011)

Katikins said:



			KICK!!!





Click to expand...

Very funny! Where is this though? What show? I think I regonise it, its not Linstock is it?


----------



## MagicMelon (9 July 2011)

Not as impressive as MinxGTi, but this was my Welshie early on in his jumping career!:-







And this was our muck-up at Burgie a couple of years or so ago. Horsey didnt realise it was a spread but noticed on take off so simply hopped on to it (bouncing the brush sections) and popped off nicely.  He's such a great horse, I can totally trust him to sort himself out!:-


----------



## Mince Pie (20 July 2011)

Overjumped much


----------



## Caletto (20 July 2011)




----------



## Britestar (20 July 2011)

tiger_feet said:



			Here's a pic of my most infamous oooooops moment!






Click to expand...


I always loved this pics of you guys, and your mashooive smile!


----------



## BBP (20 July 2011)

much-jittering said:



			This thread is brilliant, I've just wasted an excellent half hour giggling.


and Kat with the black pony, that water video, who shouts 'you bloody heathen' at the end  Really tickled me.
		
Click to expand...

This one?  Didn't know i'd put it on this thread!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4IxdYg0sGg
Haha, that was my sister shouting...she very kindly popped in to give us a lead and got soaked!


----------



## I*HM (20 July 2011)

Loving the threat - going to add to it to keep it alive 
When Alvin was still new to me we tried a ODE with our first XC together.
This was the first jump, over jumped much?






How not to jump - horse forgot he had legs


----------



## Izzy&Louis (21 July 2011)

Heres me falling off! 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150337977545641&saved


----------



## jenbleep (21 July 2011)

Izzy&Louis said:



			Heres me falling off! 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150337977545641&saved

Click to expand...

Tee hee I hope you didn't hurt yourself, but that did make me chuckle  The amount of times that has/nearly happened to me!

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## Izzy&Louis (21 July 2011)

jenbleep said:



			Tee hee I hope you didn't hurt yourself, but that did make me chuckle  The amount of times that has/nearly happened to me!

Welcome to the forum by the way!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I wasnt hurt, just got back on and did it again!


----------



## indigosplat (26 July 2011)

ok two from my weekends arena eventing:


1.
I managed to stay on! Slight disagreement on the stride. Got over it 3rd attempt but lost stirrup..leading to...


2. .. having to jump the remaining 4 fences (including this 85cm wide and 85 tall spread) with a stirrup. Not my finest moment. Still came second though 

Apologies to Libbyhorse for jabbing her in the mouth and other multiple felonies  I will get better, I will get better!

photos are on post below now I've worked out how to do it


----------



## indigosplat (26 July 2011)

see below


----------



## indigosplat (26 July 2011)

attempt 2..


----------



## blood_magik (29 July 2011)

My horse but not me riding 
Jerry's first ever attempt at a ditch


----------



## Katikins (29 July 2011)

dominobrown said:



			Very funny! Where is this though? What show? I think I regonise it, its not Linstock is it?
		
Click to expand...

OMG, it is Linstock!!  The CFHN annual show.  We actually used to live in the house in the background and that is Mr Jinx from Blackdyke (now sadly deceased... very cool pony).


----------



## wildcard (29 July 2011)

This was my 4 year old thinking there was some mighty large crocs in this water.. 

xxx


----------



## tinap (29 July 2011)

I have tears streaming down my face  !!
I'm hoping the photographer has one of my daughter jumping out of the arena at last weeks trailblazers finals !!!


----------



## Littlemissmoneypenny (29 July 2011)

This is one of my girl, we messed up the striding a little bit resulting in this!! The jump in question is about 2'9 I think!


----------



## vam (29 July 2011)

My horse trying to jump and poo at the same time, he took the whole jump out with him


----------



## BronsonNutter (29 July 2011)

I have some brilliant ones of Wilby where his face is just like  over everything, his nose is on his knees and his legs are completely unbent, but I didn't buy them (for obvious reasons!)

Wibble's going on his stride, rather than mine, resulting in a lost stirrup and zebedee impersonation!






And the only 'bad' photo I have of Bronts and me, aged 13 - I thought he was about to stop and this was the biggest I'd ever jumped in my life up to that point


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (29 July 2011)

Littlemissmoneypenny - lol! whoops! Love the fact that to fit the fence in you had to loose your head!
VAM - you have to give your horse credit for trying!


----------



## FigJam (29 July 2011)

Some new bloopers to amuse everyone with (thanks and apologies to daveismycat as it's her poor horse suffering them!  )

These were all cat leaps from standstill moments where she thought about stopping, I kicked to say "go" and she said "fine then, but try sit this"!


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2011)

FigJam that bottom photo is great 

Two videos from XC - teaching C skinnies and corners >>>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAAtTUsJEig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlXbRU0dK-o

Boinggggg.....


----------



## ester (29 July 2011)

were those people as close to that skinny as they look! 

corner good though


----------



## jenbleep (29 July 2011)

ester said:



 were those people as close to that skinny as they look! 

corner good though 

Click to expand...

Ha erm yes it wasn't really the 'BHS' way!  They were stood there with two poles either side to guide us in. It'll be better the next time we do it, I'm sure


----------



## Vickijay (29 July 2011)

FigJam said:








Click to expand...


Lolllllll. Such pretty scenery in the background too!!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (29 July 2011)

I'm just about to buy this picture just for the comical side of it. (Pony was fine.)
http://www.tshots.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=140017

He slammed on his breaks last minute and crashed into the fence. Didn't feel half as bad as it looked but needless to say we have to regain his confidence on grass again.


----------



## vam (29 July 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			VAM - you have to give your horse credit for trying!
		
Click to expand...

Multi tasking is not his strong point


----------



## photo_jo (29 July 2011)

wildcard said:









This was my 4 year old thinking there was some mighty large crocs in this water.. 

xxx
		
Click to expand...

Somerford and Laura then (I recognise the coat!)


----------



## Curragh (29 July 2011)

Ok this is me and Mojo at a cross country clinic earlier this year.  He's been out of work since this, with a bad back and will start back in September. This is the reason why he didn't want to jump that day, knew he was too genuine to play up without a good reason


----------



## BronsonNutter (29 July 2011)

FigJam said:








Click to expand...

Figjam, HHO's resident Lorenzo impressionist?

(It's not a blooper, it's skill!)


----------



## Mike007 (29 July 2011)

Now thats a cracker.!


----------



## daveismycat (29 July 2011)

FigJam said:



			Some new bloopers to amuse everyone with (thanks and apologies to daveismycat as it's her poor horse suffering them!  )

These were all cat leaps from standstill moments where she thought about stopping, I kicked to say "go" and she said "fine then, but try sit this"! 






Click to expand...

After seeing that pic I'm not suprised it took my coccyx 4 months to heal after a ginormous leap over a fence with a drop on the landing side.  If only I'd caught that on camera!!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (30 July 2011)

Kokopelli said:



			I'm just about to buy this picture just for the comical side of it. (Pony was fine.)
http://www.tshots.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=140017

He slammed on his breaks last minute and crashed into the fence. Didn't feel half as bad as it looked but needless to say we have to regain his confidence on grass again.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see the picture, it says I've violated the website


----------



## animal (30 July 2011)

One from when i was about 10! Love the way the previous pony nearly bumps into me, i think i was being used as a lead(!)








"Sit up, sit up"- what do you think i'm trying to do!!


----------



## Silmarillion (30 July 2011)

've actually managed to look at every single pic on all 30 pages of this thread so far - fab pictures! 

My favourites are:

My friend's Danish ex-SJer (scared himself over big jumps so because a schoolmaster, I am a wuss so only ever did diddy ones and he decided this one wasn't wide enough...) :
















And then there's me and my first pony nine years ago, at a PC rally (first XC for both of us, I think) :





She hit it the first time with her hind legs (she was always tetchy about her hind legs) and when I eventually persuaded her to go over it again she was NOT going to hit it again!

She also found this one scary so gave it some room and pretty much jumped it diagonally:






Believe me, there are lots of very good reasons that I refuse to jump any more!!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (30 July 2011)

This isnt me but a friend of mine (i do own copyright of the photo though)

Her horse jumped the whole course like this!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 July 2011)

LOl figjam that last one made me think "invisible bicycle!"


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 July 2011)

Stormy - you face makes me lol 

Evelyn - just WHOA!


----------



## Lucinda_x (30 July 2011)

Me on my mum's mare breaking a pole at a local show!


----------



## Trish C (30 July 2011)

Haven't got any of myself I'm afraid as I don't jump often... and when I do the whole thing is such a fiasco that 'blooper' is an understatement 

But I do have some quite funny ones that I've taken:

Badminton - Mark Todd... can't BELIEVE he not only got back in the saddle but went on to clear the next two elements perfectly 






Not quite sure how this horse cleared that wahoosive jump from that point!






And this one was properly hilarious - skimmed the jump in, flapped the whole way through and up the step and then totally genuine horse somehow clambered over the last element. As he galloped away he turned to the crowds at the fence and gave the biggest, cheesiest grin!






This one's from Tattersalls (have several of 'incidents' in water from Tatts!). Horse & rider were fine


----------



## marinaim (30 July 2011)

Ohmygod I have so many! I shall post them all for you! 
And this thread is genius! Spent my last few hours looking through it!






^Had to put in because he was a fabadab little horse! Only 4 years old, big cobby trot and had to leap the twiggy every time!






^One of my friends riding. Two years old btw! Heehee. (Poor ickle veteran horsey was scared of the jump)
















^Silly horsey!  First time she'd jumped that big for ages I reckon!











^Slight over-reaction to the twiggy jump! 

For the record, in the next few photos, he disliked his bit! (And hadn't been jumping for ages, and pretty much my first time riding him.. :3 ) 










I like his amusing faces!
















These next few are just embarassing!















That was indeed a proper somersault. Felt like slowmo!






First time she jumped it felt the need to take a look first. A look from very far out!





Pretty sure I'm not touching the saddle anywhere here!

Okay the next few are pretty much the same, as it was a double, with ONE medium stride inbetween. She felt the need to put in TWO strides. No matter what. Silly horse! I looked, and the closest hoofprints were about 10cm from base of the jump..



























Ahaha, in the end moved the two slightly closer.
Just to prove I'm not totally incapable, and we did it in the end, here's her doing it /properly/!






Okay I kid, it's still a pretty horrendous jump! 

In case anyone wants more, I've got lots more I can dig up from places!
And most of the above are old photos so not very recent! Haven't been doing much jumping recently.
Oh gosh posting all those bloody photos makes me feel incapable! D:
I'll just post a good photo for me 





This was bareback, and quite recently. Whoo.


----------



## jenki13 (31 July 2011)

Kokopelli said:



			I'm just about to buy this picture just for the comical side of it. (Pony was fine.)
http://www.tshots.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=140017

He slammed on his breaks last minute and crashed into the fence. Didn't feel half as bad as it looked but needless to say we have to regain his confidence on grass again.
		
Click to expand...

Ooo, that course was really taking out a fair few riders! The amount of bumps & crashes I heard when I was doing the novice ring wasn't good.

But if it makes you feel better I know the girl who took out the maroon fence & broke the filler! She was a little embarrassed to say the least


----------



## marinaim (9 August 2011)

Just thought I'd add a photo from me jumping today, this was a corner based on one from Burghley, so very wide.. she thought knees in front of her face would suit it!


----------



## muddypony (9 August 2011)

sorry guys but some of these are absolutely hilarious. please let's keep this thread going forever!!
i think i will have some to contribute fairly soon as went to my horse's first ever sj this evening, didn't feel very elegant most of the time but none of my pics will compare to emmyc's cracker of a photo. well done for surviving that! it might just be the best thing i've ever seen.


----------



## Mike007 (9 August 2011)

marinaim said:









Just thought I'd add a photo from me jumping today, this was a corner based on one from Burghley, so very wide.. she thought knees in front of her face would suit it!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all your pictures, they have reminded me of why I love this game. I love the way you still seem to be looking enthusiastic even in the face of equine disaster. Well done ,get up , get back on!


----------



## miskettie (10 August 2011)

Loving this thread!

Ettie was one of the most bizarre jumpers...I think she fancied herself as a carousel horse or a thelwell pony:







Or a stag...


----------



## marmalade76 (10 August 2011)

A bum shot of me on my Dad's horse a few years ago.







I don't think she was liking the ground in that particular ring.


----------



## Clarew22 (10 August 2011)

Fantastic thread 

Monsters live in ditches you know 






First show, if in doubt give it some air


----------



## indigosplat (10 August 2011)

Monsters live in ditches you know


First show, if in doubt give it some air
		
Click to expand...

brilliant pictures! and what a lovely looking horse  (s)he's beautiful!


----------



## 1ST1 (14 August 2011)

Not me, but my husband with his loopy TB a few good years back. It was the first time ever they attempted to jump water. They miraculously recovered and completed the round


----------



## Honey08 (8 September 2011)

This is an example of how not to jump part A of a water jump!  I also love how, being the well trained air stewardess, I have gone into the brace position!!  We did survive this and carry on for a clear round, although the next photo, a second later, does show both of us on the descent with our eyes shut!


----------



## Honey08 (8 September 2011)

Dazed, but down!  Clever little horse.  Although it was due to her rushing off at part A at 100mph, then spotting the water and chipping in another stride!


----------



## jsr (8 September 2011)

Clarew22 said:



			Fantastic thread 

Monsters live in ditches you know 






First show, if in doubt give it some air 





Click to expand...

 Hello Loki!!!  Nice to see you here Clare. xxx


----------



## Weatherford (8 September 2011)

Oh, I can't resist! This one shows one of the older safety helmets - heavy thing, but worked. We did have a clean round and made the jump-off, if I remember correctly... This 17 hh OTTB went on to carry my mother (at age 85-90) out on trail rides... and he died peacefully a few years ago at the ripe old age of 26. Taught me a few things....

SO... this one I call "Where'd you go, Mom?" http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=2220&pictureid=11854

And this one is simply "oops!!" We did clear the fence and jumped clean - made it to the jump-off.  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=2220&pictureid=11853


Now, how DO you get photos to show up in the thread??


----------



## Twiggy14 (8 September 2011)

I havnt got many - not on camera anyway!
But here's my friend FAILING!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ledIa_dI9wQ

And then Scooby jumping the hedge with Scarlett, that rain lost me £250!!! Well annoyed xD Sorry for the swearing at the end but all I saw was him midnair and Scarlett also, right next to him! xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAVS7sAv5Jw


Some great vids and pics guys!


----------



## Twiggy14 (8 September 2011)

Also, my first cross country -

Pictures owned by imagesworkz 

[Copyright image removed]

[Copyright image removed]

[Copyright image removed]


Aww scoob, miss him!


----------



## RunToEarth (8 September 2011)

Some awesome pictures on this thread, and some painful looking anes too. I don't have any too amazing, but I will share. 
Jerry invented  his own jump in the river Trent a couple of seasons ago, resulting in this:





Daisy leaving me behind at home a few years ago:





Oshk twisting over a skinny, he used to twist whenever he got too close, and more often than not it would have me out the side door, luckily I stayed on at this:





My fault for trying to put him on a stride at Hickstead:





from a long one...
[Copyright image removed]
[Copyright image removed]
and Oshk leaving me behind at home...


----------



## becca1305 (8 September 2011)

ahh the last one is lovely  nothing wrong with sitting down if needs must  you gave with your hands and he looks happy. that chesnut XC I LOVE bloody brilliant  hind legs up round his tummy bless!


----------



## Twiggy14 (8 September 2011)

Dear of him! He's only 13.2hh but will jump ANYTHING, if he's scared? CAT LEAP!! xD I got in a pony that jumps normally and was like 8O Woah xD


----------



## Weatherford (8 September 2011)

Ah, I understand how to post now. Sorry for the redundant post:

We survived this with a clear round and went into the jumpoff. Ran into some kids looking at the photographers' shots in his tent and they were commenting on this. Not very nicely... I didn't own up to it being me, either. 







"Where'd she go?" I was in the middle of the oxer. Lake Placid Horse Show 1995 or so.






Great thread. Great to be able to laugh at ourselves!!


----------



## indigosplat (8 September 2011)

Ok, one of our arena eventings we didnt _quite get the stride right into the 85cm wide and high log...






but shes a good girl and went anyway

this is another angle
[Content removed]
her face is brilliant 'bloody hell woman what you trying to do making me take off from their! I'm not a jet!'

(and Photo is copyright of Rainhill Photography - thanks Dave but I do also have a copy of this photo at home for amusement value.. )_


----------



## mil1212 (8 September 2011)

That last photo has reminded me of a similar one of me from a few weeks ago, 5 year old thought he was having a nice canter about until the fence lept out in front of him.... Hope the link works
http://www.thefotografer.co.uk/Gall...event.php?p=IMG_2091.jpg&album=Working+Hunter

Keep clicking next they get better!


----------



## indigosplat (8 September 2011)

Love the headless rider one! hehe! and their expressions are similar! Poor Libby was like 'lalala...holy c...thats wider than it looks!'


----------



## becca1305 (9 September 2011)

This is what happens when you get an absolute misser of a stride to a 1.45m spread and your lovely gorgeous horse still jumps the impossible for you!  only took the bottom two poles out *scratches head* did stay on despite flying higher still, poor moo! lots of cuddles and love on the other side!


----------



## special design (9 September 2011)

really enjoyed looking through these pics ! thought id add a couple

nearly got him !






scarey water tray


----------



## vallin (9 September 2011)

A few from Burghley, just to prove the pros get it wrong too 

This horse was brilliant!












Oli not looking so hot now 






Hailing a cab 












Uh oh!












And what happens when it all goes wrong


----------



## Kacha (24 October 2011)

Totally just stumbled onto this thread by accident. It's been a fun read!!! Time to revive it 


I didn't give her enough leg on the way to the tire jump, and she caught a leg on one of the tires, causing it to roll after us ><. Almost wiped out, but she's amazing and recovered just fine!






Took the jump a little close, got launched, especially on the way down!


----------



## Winklepoker (24 October 2011)

Mwha ha ha! scaredy pants!








Leaving his pegs behind


----------



## ester (24 October 2011)

eek at the tyre, were they fixed at all? If not that's as good a demo as any as to why they should be!


----------



## flyingfeet (24 October 2011)

Horse hurdling technique - not recommended in my opinion!


----------



## JessandCharlie (24 October 2011)

mil1212 said:



			That last photo has reminded me of a similar one of me from a few weeks ago, 5 year old thought he was having a nice canter about until the fence lept out in front of him.... Hope the link works
http://www.thefotografer.co.uk/Gall...event.php?p=IMG_2091.jpg&album=Working+Hunter

Keep clicking next they get better!
		
Click to expand...

Oooh! I love him!

J&C


----------



## aliceeventing131 (24 October 2011)

[Copyright imnage removed]

one of my first riding school shows before i got my loan pony, i still miss this chap he had the biggest heart and had a habit of nibbling my riding boot when i was on him :')


----------



## temple_jessica (24 October 2011)

In a speed class at Towerlands....he got a little keen and took a few strides out!


----------



## rhino (24 October 2011)

temple_jessica said:










In a speed class at Towerlands....he got a little keen and took a few strides out!
		
Click to expand...

Love that picture! Classic


----------



## JessandCharlie (24 October 2011)

temple_jessica said:










In a speed class at Towerlands....he got a little keen and took a few strides out!
		
Click to expand...

 

Did you make it? 

J&C


----------



## kerilli (24 October 2011)

crikey at the last one, looks as if they did make it.
here's one from today. the grid was a perfect 2-stride distance, jumped it really nicely a few times yesterday. today came in at a nice steady trot and she did this:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....452053012480.239869.697032480&type=1&theater

we nosedived through it but she stayed on her feet somehow.
she decided she wasn't Batman after that and concentrated a lot more!


----------



## Mince Pie (24 October 2011)

Check your facebook settings hun


----------



## ester (25 October 2011)

It's this one, 







I love it K!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (25 October 2011)

ester said:



			It's this one, 







I love it K! 

Click to expand...

 Whoops! You do somethimes wonder what they were thinking though don't you?
PS love your hat silk


----------



## superwibble (25 October 2011)

I pull some classic faces (all pics have either been taken by 2 friends, one of whom is a photographer so okay to use)

Overjumping
[Content removed]
Jumpcross whoops





Isn&#8217;t a fan of corners





17hh and scared of that





Hates 1ft ditches too





Can you tell he was a showjumper before I bought him!


----------



## kerilli (25 October 2011)

oops thanks for posting the pic people, i thought i'd got fb set correctly. yes, heaven knows what she was thinking, since she popped the first part beautifully from a nice quiet trot, took 1 normal canter stride and then launched like a lunatic. 
that's my hacking-out silk, nice and bright, too loud for me for xc though!


----------



## Captain Bridget (30 October 2011)

I finally found the video of me doing a superman! This was a few years ago and I have thoroughly learnt my lesson, DO NOT GET AHEAD OF THE HORSE! It was totally my fault. 

http://s89.photobucket.com/albums/k201/BlackButterflyChild/Photos/?action=view&current=8408009.mp4


----------



## Noodlebug (30 October 2011)

Britestar said:



			I always loved this pics of you guys, and your mashooive smile!  

Click to expand...

Thats very funny


----------



## Noodlebug (30 October 2011)

That's so funny


----------



## dominobrown (30 October 2011)

My pointer, I am not riding him, we put a proper jockey up, he told me it jumps as safe as houses!

http://johngracing.thirdlight.com/viewpicturepreview.tlx?z=1&albumid=292217&pictureid=14340148
http://johngracing.thirdlight.com/viewpicturepreview.tlx?z=1&albumid=292217&pictureid=14340157
http://johngracing.thirdlight.com/viewpicturepreview.tlx?z=1&albumid=292217&pictureid=14340368

p.s he has never fallen his racing career, he is just crazy!


----------



## gadetra (30 October 2011)

dominobrown said:



			My pointer, I am not riding him, we put a proper jockey up, he told me it jumps as safe as houses!

http://johngracing.thirdlight.com/viewpicturepreview.tlx?z=1&albumid=292217&pictureid=14340148
http://johngracing.thirdlight.com/viewpicturepreview.tlx?z=1&albumid=292217&pictureid=14340157
http://johngracing.thirdlight.com/viewpicturepreview.tlx?z=1&albumid=292217&pictureid=14340368

p.s he has never fallen his racing career, he is just crazy!
		
Click to expand...

Streeeeeeeeeetch!!!
Scopey isn't he


----------



## jester_ben (30 October 2011)

Ok, these pictures were during the summer time, when I got to meet a very...special ex-race horse called Mak, who before a week when I got to Endon. Turned out he had a real passion for cross country. This was his first time jumping a hedge...




Brave thing...  



2nd time's a charm.


----------



## JFTDWS (30 October 2011)

I feel really sorry for my poor pony:


----------



## Shandys_mum (1 November 2011)

It has taken me a few days to get through all of these but it was well worth it.  Will see if I can find any of me but most my mum has


----------



## charleysummer (1 November 2011)

passing out mid air over a fence! got concussion and towed the trailer in to a + e


----------



## BeckyD (10 April 2012)

Still love all these.  Thought I'd give it a bump in case anyone has anything new to add.


----------



## PaddyMonty (10 April 2012)

Had the camera been handy I would have had after yesterdays SJ schooling session. It was impressive albeit just a tad painfull.


----------



## Gracie21 (10 April 2012)

These are hilarious! They have had colleague & I in stitches for half an hour!
I promise to add to the gallery when I get home from work!


----------



## ArcticFox (10 April 2012)

Maybe we should ask H&H to put it as a sticky instead of the dates one which is not used at all!


----------



## worMy (10 April 2012)

Oooerrr!!

Jack Withington OI


----------



## Shantara (10 April 2012)

Just before this picture was taken, I had fallen off and given myself concussion.
I had no idea and got back on and carried on jumping!

He had jumped this about 5 times that day and all of a sudden started refusing it!!








I did get him over again, to end on a good note!


----------



## Gracie21 (10 April 2012)

Okay, these are the best I could find of pics which aren't professional! Unfortunately parents were too busy dropping camera when I had heart stopping moments jumping!

PC area SJ 2008-...going, going...she fell over and crawled along the floor but I picked her up before the last line! Needless to say we destroyed this jump! 






Left behind... 











I have the most fab one of me falling in the water after my pony nose-dived at area eventing but I don't know if I can post it!


----------



## louisem (10 April 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWPvJyxc5Ug


----------



## now_loves_mares (10 April 2012)

These are all brilliant, but LouiseM that made me screech with laughter, sorry  But just how big was that last fence


----------



## louisem (10 April 2012)

Over 2m. There is no sound on the vid,but people were cheering cos I fell off! After the finish so I still won,but poor Amaretto was totally beside himself,plus, I had to get on by myself to NOT get eliminated......


----------



## _MizElz_ (10 April 2012)

Love this thread 

My two favourites:






 (I stayed on!!!!)

and not exactly a blooper, but not particularly elegant...


----------



## spookypony (11 April 2012)

louisem said:



			Over 2m. There is no sound on the vid,but people were cheering cos I fell off! After the finish so I still won,but poor Amaretto was totally beside himself,plus, I had to get on by myself to NOT get eliminated......
		
Click to expand...

 I get sound fine?? But  at that last fence, and well done for the elegant unscheduled dismount!


----------



## only_me (11 April 2012)

[Content removed]
[Content removed]
[Content removed]












Louisem that fence is huge!!


----------



## Barney2003 (11 April 2012)

Love this thread  It's a shame I'm not filmed every time I'm ridden, I'd have plenty  My friend asked me the other day if she could have some videos of me falling off, surprisingly there's only a few caught on camera (I take all responsibility for messing these up  although Ted Edgar did say he was a dirty little stopper at one point ) : http://youtu.be/C1bW6dFrZRc
The kennel was a bit scary 





The wall blatently needed to be taken off from at this distance 





First time jumping wonky stuff


----------



## Lyle (11 April 2012)

This thread is fabulous! 

Captain! Un-identified object ahead! Initiating evasive manoeuvre!






Manoeuvre engaged!






Crisis averted 






Not sure what happened here hehe






And the poor frankehorse, 2* eventer struggling with a PC ditch


----------



## Saratoga (11 April 2012)

Lyle said:



			Not sure what happened here hehe





Click to expand...

This is hilarious lol!!


----------



## Lyle (11 April 2012)

Saratoga said:



			This is hilarious lol!!
		
Click to expand...

He's a special kid, it made me laugh heaps!

Aaaaaaand one more 







Got his legs out of the way and saved us from a wet weekend, good kitty


----------



## LittleMouse (22 May 2012)

Babybear said:



			Some of these pics are fab! 

Some from me - 

Caspers first ever encounter with a brush fence (and our first ever XC attempt) - taking a good look at it!






[/QUOTE=Babybear;9494385]

apparently still looking at it as he went over hahaha!! lovely horse 

Click to expand...


----------



## squiz22 (22 May 2012)

I LOVE THIS THREAD! Sat here pretending to work but I keep giggling out loud.. keep them coming!!


----------



## LittleMouse (22 May 2012)

MinxGTi said:



			Not me but my sister with her horse... who likes to give the first jump of course plenty of air :lol:





Click to expand...

OMG!!! :O


----------



## Solo1 (22 May 2012)

ditches are for jumping... wait what?


----------



## LeannePip (22 May 2012)

my 4yo is quite opinionated and likes to dictate when and where we should take off from . . .






and again - i am going to apologies for how short my martingale would appear although it was fitted perfectly before we set off i don't think the extreme giraffe impression helps the photo at all - we could have fitted in another2 strides in hence the look of surprise on my face - i do have to apologise to my horse on a regular basis - i don't always get left behind! 






jumping it much better the second time . . .







and because she's too special for her own good   'hang on mother, i've got this covered'

this is genuinely how she used to jump steps she is not rearing in protest!


----------



## Gingey (22 May 2012)

Solo1 said:









ditches are for jumping... wait what?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dafthoss (22 May 2012)

Also have this one to add, this is what happens when the yellow pony doesnt like a fence almost stops a stride out but then decides he can go  (part of the 90 course  not bad clearance for a pony )





This is what happens when you take a 5 year old that you have only sat on twice xc and her decides he needs a look before he leaps (JFTD's fergie) 





another fergie moment at the ditch, promise its not a trakhaner fergs





This is when your determined not to have a stop so keep kicking and the pony pulls out his ultimate speshul impression 
http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/dafthoss/2-2.jpg
and the infamous super man jump  the results of a green pony having a moment
http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/dafthoss/xcpro2.jpg


----------



## JFTDWS (22 May 2012)

fall flat on pony's neck...






a very _special_ moment...






and a stunning lower leg in this one...


----------



## Aperchristmastree (22 May 2012)

Solo1 said:









ditches are for jumping... wait what?
		
Click to expand...

I have just laughed solidly for about 3min.  Thank you so much!


----------



## amyneave (23 December 2012)

Bump!!!! Anyone got anymore????


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 December 2012)

This was last year. She'd run out of a corner as they'd put a bucket of flowers on top and on the second attempt she went over it but twisted in the air. I had an air jacket on so was determined not to have fall as I didn't want to scare her (really didn't want to pay £17 for a new cannister)

I managed to undo the jacket but couldn't reach the lanyard to unclip it. The fence judges were calling 'hold on' and the photographer was clicking away with me calling out 'can someone help me back on' Eventually the photographer flipped me back up. I got a round of applause from everyone  I was hanging on like a limpet for the best part of a minute 

Her owner was on the top of the hill watching (MKEC) and she said people was saying hold on and she just replied that I wouldn't fall off as I was to tight to buy a new cannister - she was right !

As for the horse - god bless her, 5 yrs old and stood like a rock the whole time 



[Content removed]


----------



## Lolo (23 December 2012)

Bee was not convinced by the safety of jumping planks with glittery pink pigs on them...






The pole touched her foot, and she was not impressed...






She just is a bit bouncy actually


----------



## Kelpie (23 December 2012)

LOLO, I'm impressed by your seat! - how did you develop such a good seat!?


----------



## Lolo (23 December 2012)

It's my little sister- I'm crap on a horse  And it's years of ponies just like Bee, lol! We only ever had loan ponies, and generally what's free is free for a reason... Al had many very naughty ponies so Bee's antics are nothing in comparison 

There'll be many more like that soon- Bee's been on holiday, and will be back in work after Christmas... Expecting the first ride to be a fairly epic series of bucks and leaps!


----------



## Kelpie (23 December 2012)

Lolo said:



			It's my little sister- I'm crap on a horse  And it's years of ponies just like Bee, lol! We only ever had loan ponies, and generally what's free is free for a reason... Al had many very naughty ponies so Bee's antics are nothing in comparison 

There'll be many more like that soon- Bee's been on holiday, and will be back in work after Christmas... Expecting the first ride to be a fairly epic series of bucks and leaps!
		
Click to expand...


Nice one!   ..... and I'm jealous of your little sister's stickability!


----------



## kerilli (24 December 2012)

How's this? 





Not exactly our finest moment this year. I have NO idea what happened, since I got a good stride to this, but for some reason darling Daisy (so shocked by the pinkness of the jump?!?!) just totally forgot one front leg as she took off. Amazing that she didn't pull any muscles in her chest etc, I can't believe a horse can slide across the fence on top of one leg (lots of pink paint as evidence of that!) without pulling anything. She landed upright, but unsurprisingly, I came off... all photos captured by pro tog in a fantastic sequence.    
This one taken by dafthoss, thanks!


----------



## Kelpie (24 December 2012)

Dear lord, impressive you were both unscathed!


----------



## kerilli (24 December 2012)

Kelpie said:



			Dear lord, impressive you were both unscathed!
		
Click to expand...

I was fine, landed on shoulders/back and honestly didn't even feel myself hit the deck, those Kans are seriously brilliant bits of kit. She was fine, albeit she totally lost her bottle for a little while... (v luckily the Organiser let me go and pop over little things immediately - I was almost last of the day xc - so, bottle was swiftly reinstated) but hopefully the enormity of her error and her subsequent shock will mean she'll never do it again!


----------



## Kelpie (24 December 2012)

Yup, I had a project pony for a while that rotated on me out hunting. After I recovered, took him xc schooling and man he gave those jumps some air.... He won't do that again!.... Now where are those pics.....


----------



## charlimouse (24 December 2012)

And when we did manage to jump the fence.....


----------



## SteadyOnEthel (24 December 2012)

me on my old 12.2hh pony, no idea what happend here






?






crotch hands


----------



## Polos Mum (24 December 2012)

I don't know if the link will work but this is Polo.  He's not having a moment this is actually where he decided to take off!!  Easily 2/3 strides early! 

http://www.traffordphotography.co.uk/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&viewGallery=12765#image=254712


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (24 December 2012)

4 year old tried to jump the wing!


----------



## only_me (24 December 2012)

Great to bring such a fab thread up, but unfortunately someone who is clearly in a bah humbug mood has been trawling posts and notifying TFC if anyone has a copyright on their photos. Even if you have permission from the photographer you will still get an infarction.


----------



## muffinino (24 December 2012)

BID:


----------



## SusannaF (25 December 2012)

I've been reading this thread since it started, but didn't have anything to contribute  I think nearly fifteen years passed without me jumping. And then I had a reintroduction, sidesaddle. On a saint of a horse. It's my face that makes for the blooper.

Happy Christmas!


----------



## Jasmine86 (25 December 2012)

ouch


----------



## Jasmine86 (25 December 2012)

Right now I have worked out how to add images correctly.


XC fall caused by 
A) My inexperience and general bad riding/ thinking I knew what he'd do & lack of stickability on my part 
B)  Horses desire to jump the smaller corner the other side of the board

























I can confirm the going was firm, very firm...













Unfortunately this was the day I had to stop saying  "He hasn't refused a fence in 10 years, he'll go off any stride and sometimes jumps from a standstill but he ALWAYS jumps......"


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (25 December 2012)

http://www.jsbeephotography.com/img2989b

this was during the summer. my (then) yard held an ODE and this was the biggest class they held (tiny, i know). my horse obviously thought that they where too small and too tiny ( yes, we are dressed up  ).


----------



## chels (26 December 2012)

only_me said:



			Great to bring such a fab thread up, but unfortunately someone who is clearly in a bah humbug mood has been trawling posts and notifying TFC if anyone has a copyright on their photos. Even if you have permission from the photographer you will still get an infarction.



Click to expand...

Yep... Merry Christmas huh?! Someone got coal in their stocking...


----------



## JFTDWS (26 December 2012)

only_me said:



			Great to bring such a fab thread up, but unfortunately someone who is clearly in a bah humbug mood has been trawling posts and notifying TFC if anyone has a copyright on their photos. Even if you have permission from the photographer you will still get an infarction.



Click to expand...

I REALLY hope you mean infraction 

An "infarction" is when tissue dies due to a blockage in the blood supply to it - like a myocardial infaction referring to a heart attack


----------



## only_me (26 December 2012)

JustFindingTheDecorations said:



			I REALLY hope you mean infraction 

An "infarction" is when tissue dies due to a blockage in the blood supply to it - like a myocardial infaction referring to a heart attack 

Click to expand...

Lol whoops annoying autocorrect!


----------



## JFTDWS (26 December 2012)

only_me said:



			Lol whoops annoying autocorrect!
		
Click to expand...

I did think it was a disproportionate punishment for a minor copyright infringement


----------



## AEMJ (26 December 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## el_Snowflakes (26 December 2012)

comment deleted


----------



## Girlracer (26 December 2012)

Wow this is a fab thread! Literally just gone through every page. Some crackers, and to add a few of my own....

I think this sequence is also earlier in the thread, but it never gets boring. This was one of the first times Major jumped (ex flat horse), proving really genuine......

























Thankfully he decided not to give me a boot as he left.








And over the years since then...

Well this one is embarrassing! Not our finest moment.




























































phew face on both our parts....







What a talented combination we are


----------



## R_H (27 December 2012)

These are all brilliant 

here is mine being a little enthusiastic! - who needs placing poles anyway?!


----------



## Moomin1 (27 December 2012)

Girlracer said:



			Wow this is a fab thread! Literally just gone through every page. Some crackers, and to add a few of my own....

I think this sequence is also earlier in the thread, but it never gets boring. This was one of the first times Major jumped (ex flat horse), proving really genuine......

























Thankfully he decided not to give me a boot as he left.








And over the years since then...

Well this one is embarrassing! Not our finest moment.




























































phew face on both our parts....







What a talented combination we are 

Click to expand...

If the first few pics were ones of your horse jumping only after a few times then I'm not surprised what happened!  Far too much too soon!


----------



## PingPongPony (27 December 2012)

First fence, we got it all a bit wrong  BUT i did stay on, i lost both stirrups but we did go on to the rest of the course  





pony didn't like the look of this one 





And a sneaky doggy one, you did not specify whether they had to be horsey jumping bloopers  
my mini poodle showing everyone how much air you have to give something that is colourful  





my animals are obviously sharing jumping technique notes


----------



## Riz (27 December 2012)

Quote "If the first few pics were ones of your horse jumping only after a few times then I'm not surprised what happened! Far too much too soon!"

Seriously????
read the title of the thread-it says "lighthearted"....!!!!  It's been a lovely thread to read-don't spoil it with comments like that please.


----------



## Twiggy14 (1 January 2013)

Bump! 

Umm....


----------



## FlyingCircus (26 October 2014)

Just found this and may or may not have sat through 43 pages of hilarious pics....


So thought I should resurrect this zombie thread to give other people some giggles


----------



## JFTDWS (26 October 2014)

Ah Daemon...  I love this horse:


----------



## FlyingCircus (29 October 2014)

JFTD said:



			Ah Daemon...  I love this horse:






Click to expand...


Oh man! What happened!?
Hope you were both okay.


----------



## JFTDWS (29 October 2014)

FlyingCircus said:



			Oh man! What happened!?
Hope you were both okay.
		
Click to expand...

Cocky 4 y/old thought he knew best and didn't need to look at "tiny show jump".  He gave it a lot more clearance next time around...!


----------



## Honey08 (29 October 2014)

Does he have a head JFTD?!

So glad this has been bumped up.  It should be a sticky!


----------



## JFTDWS (29 October 2014)

Honey08 said:



			Does he have a head JFTD?!

So glad this has been bumped up.  It should be a sticky!
		
Click to expand...

Hehe, he does, he just doesn't use it much!


----------



## soot (29 October 2014)

Brilliant - I know I've commented before, about two years ago - got a recent one from my 4yo doing her first "trotting" pole. I reeeeeeeeally thought she would just step over it because she was trotting gently, never changed her rhythm, never gave it a second glance and then Airborne! I just feel lucky I didn't just topple over backwards and somersault over her tail!


----------



## Nannon (30 October 2014)

Overjumping 1ft6...







And proceeding to buck me off in front of 1ft6








We don't do much jumping anymore!!


----------



## joulsey (30 October 2014)

Please bear in mind these are from about 12 years ago....

Stridings a bit out, luckily he looked after me!







And my old loan horse who I learnt to ride on....not pretty! it was only a wee cross pole which she normally hardly bothered lifting her feet up for so took me by surprise!

A wee bit left behind







Thank fully my riding has improved somewhat in the years after!


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (30 October 2014)

sorry if these turn out as links or huge, I'm still yet to master the art of posting photos :/ The joys of having a best friend who loves horses and taking photos, all your biggest  failures are captured step by step by step!


----------



## budley95 (30 October 2014)

Hopefully this will work, a video from my lesson the other day. I think my instructors "I want you to do it with elegance and not looking like a sack of *awkward pause* doughnuts" was the best! He normally swears at me but a teen was watching  https://www.facebook.com/dani.lethe...6760076&set=vb.100001246463423&type=2&theater

Went with him to start with but wasn't quite expecting the "pop" he threw in.


----------



## _GG_ (30 October 2014)

Challaborough Christmas Tree said:



			sorry if these turn out as links or huge, I'm still yet to master the art of posting photos :/ The joys of having a best friend who loves horses and taking photos, all your biggest  failures are captured step by step by step!



































Click to expand...

WOW....I was cringing looking at your head/ear/neck on the pole. OUCHY!!!


----------



## AandK (30 October 2014)

Some great pics on here!  I'll share a couple of mine I have found in my photobucket.  The best one I only have in print, which is a 6 pic sequence of me going A over T when my horse stopped at a trackhener many moons ago, and yes I ended up in the ditch!

Here is XC schooling in 2010, he didn't like the look of this one at first, stopped and then cat-leapt it!






Second is in the SJ at Mattingley same year, as it seems I am good at, I put him on a totally duff stride and he said, 'no thanks!'  Love him :smile3:


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (30 October 2014)

_GG_ said:



			WOW....I was cringing looking at your head/ear/neck on the pole. OUCHY!!!
		
Click to expand...

I had the commentators worried that I'd injured my neck, these were taken from the side of the arena so from the box they couldn't see me trying to get out of my bridle and back up. There's a video of it too which is a fun watch, i'll link it in a second. This was the middle of September and the last time I jumped (fence 3, decided against doing my next class so went back to the yard and popped a few fences to get confidence back) I'm competing at Broome's on Saturday so I need everyone's fingers crosses that we don't have a repeat! I will try and get some jumping done tomorrow first though.


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (30 October 2014)

Here's the video of the fall- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcE2_WvL_GE&index=1&list=UUKvInhx-EgAbnym9nLlPwfA, not our finest round and this is smaller than we would usually do too. I like the way my Dad still keeps the iPad perfectly still while I fell! He says I fall off so often that he barely even notices anymore :/


----------



## _GG_ (30 October 2014)

Challaborough Christmas Tree said:



			I had the commentators worried that I'd injured my neck, these were taken from the side of the arena so from the box they couldn't see me trying to get out of my bridle and back up. There's a video of it too which is a fun watch, i'll link it in a second. This was the middle of September and the last time I jumped (fence 3, decided against doing my next class so went back to the yard and popped a few fences to get confidence back) I'm competing at Broome's on Saturday so I need everyone's fingers crosses that we don't have a repeat! I will try and get some jumping done tomorrow first though.
		
Click to expand...

My parents house, where I grew up is a mile from Broomies and his yard was one of my playgrounds as a kid. I love it there. Hope you have a good day. x


----------



## _GG_ (30 October 2014)

Challaborough Christmas Tree said:



			Here's the video of the fall- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcE2_WvL_GE&index=1&list=UUKvInhx-EgAbnym9nLlPwfA, not our finest round and this is smaller than we would usually do too. I like the way my Dad still keeps the iPad perfectly still while I fell! He says I fall off so often that he barely even notices anymore :/
		
Click to expand...

Awesome fall....it's like you made it a slow mo fall! I loved the little double barrel kick out at fence two


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (30 October 2014)

It's about 5/10 mins away from my yard so it's really convenient. This will only be my 3rd time there for some reason but fly has spent half his life there with his old loaners so hopefully it will help his confidence a bit. Fence 2 was interesting he really didn't want to go forwards but with a good pony club kick jumped it anyway, that's why I was so surprised by the next one! x


----------



## _GG_ (30 October 2014)

Challaborough Christmas Tree said:



			It's about 5/10 mins away from my yard so it's really convenient. This will only be my 3rd time there for some reason but fly has spent half his life there with his old loaners so hopefully it will help his confidence a bit x
		
Click to expand...

Now I'm wondering where you are, lol.


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (30 October 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Now I'm wondering where you are, lol.
		
Click to expand...

will PM you


----------



## TheSylv007 (30 October 2014)

This rather special cat leap resulted in a trip to casualty the next day with a broken finger :/


----------



## Kati*89 (31 October 2014)

Oo hadn't seen this thread before, kept me entertained during my lunch break! 

Not nearly as bad as some of these...







We just about slithered over this one, he took off from about 2 strides in front of it! I don't know how many times I practiced that one to get the stride right, bless him!


----------



## TheHairyOne (1 November 2014)

Pony can stop suddenly....







And here he stopped, then decided to go. Very thankful he has clever pony legs here. We did get over it somehow and stayed upright and onboard. Thank you fixed fences.







He's good most of the time!

I fell off on the other side of this rather excessive and interesting jumping technique...







Some of the other pics in this thread are fantastic!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (2 November 2014)

beauties - thanks for eveyone kind enough to post


----------



## TeamChaser (2 November 2014)

[Content removed]

[Content removed]



Team chasing bloopers! One of my sister taking off at least a mile before the jump (you can see me taking a turn in the background having galloped straight past initially) and one of me taking a dive. Enjoy!


----------



## anna22 (3 November 2014)

This is fab, can't believe I've only just noticed this!!  Love the little grey pony who looks like he's lying over the little xc fence... classic facial expression!


----------



## edgedem (4 November 2014)

oh my gosh this is just the greatest thread!! I have spent the last 2 days of work reading every page and it has MADE my week!

I don't have anything really to share as ive done basically 1 week of jumping in my life! 

but here is one of those videos, this little jump at home was the 3rd or 4th time ive done some jumping, he is a super star jumper and I dont have a clue, just felt brave that day for some crazy reason!!  hence the little slide out of the end of the saddle & my mum laughing her head off!

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152215888345952&set=vb.509255951&type=3&theater


----------



## SteadyOnEthel (6 November 2014)

found some more pics of my special ponies

























my chestnut sees a lot of long strides and Ethel forgets how many legs she has


----------



## suegreenaway (7 November 2014)

Sorry I've jumped on the end of this but have no time to go through all the pages but brilliant entertainment so heres by input ....... my young mare thought she'd turned into superman ....!!


----------



## smurfywurf (7 November 2014)

Bouncing a double.... Quite a frequent occurrence with our 15hh cob!


----------



## Honey08 (7 November 2014)

smurfywurf said:









Bouncing a double.... Quite a frequent occurrence with our 15hh cob!
		
Click to expand...

That double doesn't look long enough to fit a stride in anyway.


----------



## smurfywurf (7 November 2014)

Honey08 said:



			That double doesn't look long enough to fit a stride in anyway.
		
Click to expand...

he really stands off most jumps and the instructor was trying to get him to collect a bit in between so "his brain can catch up with the rest of him" as she says so put it slightly shorter but it kind of went the opposite way, and that was out of a very collected trot..... He mostly does dressage so jumping is very exciting!!
He did it beautifully the second time


----------



## JFTDWS (7 November 2014)

Honey08 said:



			That double doesn't look long enough to fit a stride in anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Fergs could probably fit two in there...  But he is a freak of nature.


----------



## smurfywurf (7 November 2014)

JFTD said:



			Fergs could probably fit two in there...  But he is a freak of nature.
		
Click to expand...

Awwww I'm sure he's not a freak!! Every horse is different  Sandy doesn't believe in taking any more strides than he has to.... That's quite a normal take off distance for him no matter how big (or small in the case) the fence is haha he lands about the same on the other side too!


----------



## joulsey (7 November 2014)

suegreenaway said:









Sorry I've jumped on the end of this but have no time to go through all the pages but brilliant entertainment so heres by input ....... my young mare thought she'd turned into superman ....!!
		
Click to expand...

I love this! Well sat as well, I'd of been shot off the back end!


----------



## LizzyandToddy (7 November 2014)

And also caught on video here ->

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjzyjIkyNAM&list=UUyGPlqlYk5rZdj_QhquzWUw

Complete Rider error, but funny to get it in sequence!


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (7 November 2014)

suegreenaway said:









Sorry I've jumped on the end of this but have no time to go through all the pages but brilliant entertainment so heres by input ....... my young mare thought she'd turned into superman ....!!
		
Click to expand...

:O. Very impressed that you're still smiling!



LizzyandToddy said:








Click to expand...

It looks like you're giving him a hug and saying 'I love you pony!' .


----------

